# Karpfensack



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

Also über die Sufu gabs ne Menge Ergebnisse in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563
und in
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243241&highlight=karpfensack
aber sorichtig bin ich nicht schlauer geworden.

Es geht mir um die Verwendung eins Karpfensacks ... habe mich immer dagegen gesträubt einen Karpfen einzusacken aber da ich es bei vielen (Karpfen)Anglern als alltäglich sehe wollte ich mich selber nochmal informieren wie ein Karpfensack zu verwenden ist und welche Vor und Nachteile das einsacken eines Karpfens hat.
Ich möchte gerne wissen wie man einen Karpfensack im Wasser besfestigt und ob die Fische in einen Sack immer ruhig bleiben oder es da auch "Ausbruch" Erfahrung gibt.
Zudem möchte ich wissen ob ich dem Karpfen mit dem Einsacken Schaden zufüge oder verletzen könnte ?

Ich würde - sofern ihr mir bestätigen könnt das es keine ernstzunehmende Gefahr für den Fisch besteht - mal den einen oder anderen Karpfen Nachts einsacken um morgens den Fisch in ein rechtes "Foto"licht zu rücken.

Eigentlich ist das genau der Grund welcher mich immer davon abgehalten hat - Ein Foto !!!
Aber wenn man seine "grossen" Karpfen fast nur Nachts fängt will man auch mal ein Tageslichtfoto... 
Da ich Nachts oft alleine am Gewässer bin wäre es auch von Vorteil für mich wenn ich den Fisch bis morgens "sacke" um ihn morgens, evtl. mit Hilfe von Passanten, Freunden oder anderer Angler wiegen und fotografieren zu können.

Ich wäre dankbar für Tipps von Leuten die das schon länger machen mit dem einsacken bzw. Leute die damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und Argumente gegen den Einsatz eines Karpfensacks haben.

Danke schonmal allen Usern die sich melden werden...#h


----------



## Marc 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ich habe es nur einmal gemacht und werde es wohl nie wieder tun. Und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Als ich 2007 in der Nacht meinen ersten Karpfen fing, habe ich ihn auch eingesackt. Worüber ich mir nicht im klaren war: Diese Nacht war wieder die erste Nacht mit Nachtfrost. Also hat sich das Wasser drastisch abgekühlt, gerade in der flachen Uferzone - wo ja auch der Karpfen eingesackt war. Als ich dann am nächsten Morgen den Karpfen herausholte, bewegte er sich nicht mehr, sondern lag nur regungslos da. Ich dachte, er wäre erfroren. Total enttäuscht von meinem Verhalten, überlegte ich schon wieder, mit dem Karpfenangeln komplett aufzuhören. Denn durch mein Fehlverhalten sollte ein solch schöner Spiegler nicht zwecklos sterben. Zum Glück kam der Karpfen nach ca. 20 Sekunden wieder zu sich. Ihr glaubt nicht, wie schnell ich dann das Bild gemacht habe, damit der Karpfen sofort wieder ins Wasser kann. 
Nach diesem Ereignis habe ich nie mehr einen Karpfen eingesackt.
Außerdem gibt es noch folgende Gründe, den Karpfen nicht einzusacken: Es kam schon teilweise vor - v.a. bei Grasern-  dass diese wirklich den Karpfensack durchbohrt haben. Stell dir mal vor, dass der Karpfen dann nicht den Sack durchbohrt, sondern den Bankstick mit reinzieht, an dem der Karpfensack befestigt ist. Dann kommt der Karpfen da nicht wieder heraus und fressen kann er auch nicht. 

Außerdem ist es doch total das blöde "Gefühl" für den Karpfen, nicht weg zu können. Da ist er auch wieder einem Stressfaktor ausgesetzt, den man vermeiden kann.
Der einzige Vorteil besteht darin, ein "besseres" Bild zu schießen. Aber das fällt zu Ungunsten der Karpfen aus. 
Deshalb bin ich absolut gegen das Einsacken .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Die Moralkeule mal völlig außen vor gelassen.

Es braucht nur den richtigen, der Dich dabei beobachtet und Dich anzeigt und Du bist zu 99,9% geliefert. 

Besser kaufst Du Dir eine ordentliche Kamera, dann kannst Du bei Dunkelheit genauso tolle Fotos machen, wie am Tag.


----------



## Mac69 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

ob man jeden Carp sacken muss seih mal dahingestellt.
Ich für meinen Teil sacke heutzutage sehr selten.

zu deiner Frage:

Ausreichend grossen und Qualitativ hochwertigen Sack -LANGE schnur -und nicht zu flaches Wasser-KRäftigen Bankstick tief in die Erde.
Es gibt auch Sackhalter mit einer Öse/und oder Karabiner und nem Gewinde fürn Bankstick wo du die Schnur vom Sack befestigen kannst. 

Wichtig ist dabei:
tieferes Wasser-nicht sacken an Stellen mit zuviele Wasserplanzen wie zb. Seerosen. (Photosynthese läuft nachts anders rum dh. die pflanzen "produzieren" keinen Sauerstoff sondern "verbrauchen" ihn-sack nass machen bevor der karpfen reinkommt-achten das die Flossen nicht abknicken.
Graser würde ich nie sacken da sie ziemlich empfindlich sind. 

Mal so..... an öffentlichen Geweässern wäre ich mit dem Knipsen wiegen zurücksetzen besonders bei viel Spaziergängern etc. ggf. vorsichtig .... ;-)  

@ Marc:

Man hältert Karpfen nicht in zu flachem Wasser .....
Karpfen erfrieren so schnell nicht-sie passen nur ihren Stoffwechsel der Wassertemperatur an -zu deutsch: arschkalt -Stoffwechsel runter. deshalb war dein Karpfen so "schlapp" Bewusstlos war er auf keinen Fall ;-)
Karpfen insbesondere Graser DURCHBOHREN Säcke? Hö??

Ich mache das schon bissle länger aber noch nie erlebt bzw. noch nie gehört .....
Vermutung von mir ...olle gammlige Säcke und/oder Rattenfrass-
versuche mal nen Qualitätssack zu zereissen ......
was aber passieren kann ist das die Reisverschlüsse aufgehen -oder  die Befestigungsschnur/ Bankstick sich löst ,das ist aber nen dummer Fehler des Anglers ;-)


Übrigens zu dem echt blöden Gefühl das der Karpfen nicht wegschwimmen kann und dem Stress.........kann man für jeden Fisch verhindern -einfach Ruten im Futteral lassen ;-)

Fazit:
Wer sackt sollte wissen was er wann wo und womit tut -entscheiden muss jeder das für sich selber

In diesem Sinne 

Mac


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Man kann schon "sacken", sollte es aber versuchen zu vermeiden.

Als erstes sollte das Teil groß genug sein. Ich benutze entweder den von B.Richi oder den von JC. Beide sind fast identisch.

Die Schnur ist lange genug um den Fisch in ausreichen tiefes Wasser zu legen, alternativ lege ich immer eine Plane darüber. 

Dann sollte der Sack am Ufer ausreichend befestigt sein. Der Fisch hält wirklich Ruhe im Sack, ich habe noch nicht festgestellt das da einer "Rabbatz" gemacht hat.
Der sack sollte schon beim einsacken naß sein und man sollte auch vorsichtig sein das der Reisverschluß beim einlegen des Fisches nicht an der Schleimhaut kratzt. 
Wenn der RV geschlossen ist kann nix mehr passieren.

Ganz klar, das hältern/sacken sollte immer so kurz wie möglich sein und wenn es irgendwie geht, ganz vermieden werden.


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Das sind für mich schonmal gute Ansätze zu entscheiden wie ich es in Zukunft halten werde... Danke


----------



## jkc (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi,

also ich bin absoluter Gegner des Sackens. Das es dem Fisch grundsätzlich zu wider läuft sollte ja eigentlich klar sein.

Die Gefahr das irgend etwas schief geht ist mir einfach zu groß und ein hübsches Foto zu unwichtig.

Z.B. kann durch Wind, Wellenschlag, Strömung der Sack in Hindernisse oder auf vorhandene Steinschüttung gedrückt werden. 

Selbst wenn beim Sacken ansich, keine probleme auftreten dann hast Du am nächsten morgen einen top fitten x kg schweren Schleimklumpen vor Dir liegen. 
Entweder geht man damit dann das erhöhte Risiko ein, dem Fisch beim Fotografieren schnell, unter umständen, erheblichen Schaden zu zufügen; oder powert ihn gezielt erneut aus, (|rolleyes) was natürlich wieder nicht im Sinne des Fisches ist.

Bisher habe ich (die ersten) drei Fische gesackt gehabt und trage seitdem meinen Sack quasi ungenutzt, für evtl. "Notfälle" mit mir rum - habe den in sechs Jahren aber glücklicher Weise nicht mehr gebraucht.

Kurzzeitiges "Erholungshältern" wie es oft als pro Argument für ein Sacken angeführt wird, kann ich in der Regel auch im tiefen Kescher oder in geeigneter Wiegeschlinge durchführen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man vom Sacken Abstand nehmen...

Grüße JK


----------



## makki (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

HI,
gibt es denn zu diesem Thema irgendwelche gesezliche Regelungen? Neulich hat mich einer vom Verein richtig angeschnauzt, weil ich die Fische eingesackt habe und meinte, dass es konsequenzen gibt, wenn er das nochmal sieht. #c
lg,
makki


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ist bei euch das Hältern verboten? Wenn nicht, kann er nix dagegen sagen.


----------



## ayron (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Finds eh übertrieben! Wozu leute wozu? Entweder direkt wieder ins Wasser oder aufen Kopp!

Was ich in Ordnung finde ist das hältern im Setztkescher, damit der Fisch frisch bleibt, aber auch dafür gibts alternativen|kopfkrat(Kühlbox und so...)

Werde euch Craphunters eh nie verstehen#c


----------



## Mac69 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

@makki  schau mal in deine Gewässerordnung ;-)
natürlich gibt es ne Menge Gewässer wo das hältern allgemein verboten ist *siehe zb. VDSF Gewässer.

Hältern ist immer ne Gratwanderung.....wer es macht sollte wissen was er da macht ;-)

@ ayron:
??????
Carpsäcke Teufelswerk und Setzkescher ok??? *schmunzel
Das erinnert mich an alte wettfisch Zeiten.......

übrigens ich kenne ne Menge Allrounder die Säcke benutzen zb. für Hecht- die halten sich darin sogar sehr frisch

craphunter? wahrscheinlich nen Tippfehler aber ich musste dennoch schmunzeln 
crap = Mist ,******** etc. ********jäger...mal was anderes :vik:

Ich für meinen Teil angel einfach nur auf Karpfen und mich muss man nicht wirklich verstehen|supergri

In diesem Sinne 

Mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ist bei euch das Hältern verboten? Wenn nicht, kann er nix dagegen sagen.



100%ig kann er was dagegen sagen. 

Hältern ist - wenn - nur in geeigneten Setzkeschern erlaubt. Ein Blick in die jeweilige Durchführungsverordnung oder entsprechende Erlasse des zuständigen Veterinäramtes hilft.

Bei einer Anzeige hast Du in der Konstellation:

Unzulässige Hältervorrichtung - Hältern nur zum Zweck des Fotografierens

null Chance und wirst ziemlich sicher bestraft. Und das wäre sogar der Fall, wenn Du einen entsprechend großen Setzkescher verwendest, denn das Hältern nur zum fotografieren akzeptiert kein Richter. 

Lass Dir hier keinen vom Pferd erzählen. Wenn Du das machst ist das Deine Sache, aber sei Dir über die möglichen Folgen klar.


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

.....ich vermisse auch nur einen vernünftigen Grund um den Karpfen in einem Sack zu hältern unter der Maßgabe, dass er später sowieso releast wird. Jetzt kommt keiner mit: damit er sich erholt. Das kann er im Kescher, in den neuen Weight-Slings oder man steigt ins Wasser hält ihn und wenn er fit genug ist zieht er dann von dannen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> .....ich vermisse auch nur einen vernünftigen Grund um den Karpfen in einem Sack zu hältern unter der Maßgabe, dass er später sowieso releast wird.



Der subjektiv vernünftige Grund ist ein Foto bei Tageslicht.
Kann ich verstehen, ist ja schließlich auch nur ein Fisch.

Objektiv spricht der Gesetzgeber was anderes, ergo muss man abwägen.


----------



## Mac69 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@rainerle

ironie an :

morgens bei Sonnenaufgang hat man gutes Photolicht

wenn man die Fische umsetzen möchte*autsch|supergri

ironie off

Mac


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hallo der NR.9

 Da es ein generelles , bundesweites Sackverbot nicht gibt:
In Erfahrung bringen ob dort wo du angelst ein hältern generell erlaubt ist oder nicht.
 Drann denken es gbit nicht nur Bundes und Landesgesetze , Bestimmungen bzw. Verordnungen sondern es kommen auch regionale bzw örtliche Bestimmungen von Verbänden und Vereinen zum tragen..

Ist hältern erlaubt - genau lesen  ob eine bestimmte Art bzw. ob ein bestimmtes Gerät vorgeschrieben ist. Wenn zB. nur ein Setzkescher vorgeschrieben ist fällt das sacken gesetzlich wech.
Hier bei mir zB gibt es zwar das Setzkescherverbot aber kein generelles Hälterungsverbot. Rechtlich kan ich hier also den Sack nutzen. Diese Lücke sollte zwar schon geschlossen sein - ist es aber noch nicht.

Fazit -  wenn dich die rechtliche Seite interessiert bzw du dem Gesetz folgeleisten willst muß die die Bestimmungen bei dir zu Haus genausten lesen. Mal gibt es Lücken - mal nicht.

Falls dir das  Gesetz egal ist oder du legal sacken kannst - na dann:
zur rein praktischen Anwendung:
- nur große Säcke verwenden
- nur ein Fisch je Sack
- Sack in mind. 1m Tiefe an langer Leine versenken so das der Fisch samt Sack bewegungsfähig bleibt.
- wenn möglich , gerade im Sommer , Schattenplätze nutzen
- sacken nur im Freiwasser -->. Pflanzenjungel vermeiden
- sacken an ruhigen Stellen - also einwenig abseits vom eigentlichen Angelplatz

Ist der Sack optimal plaziert halten die Fische ( Karpfen ) das Tage lang aus. Zu 99.99% liegt der Fisch in dieser Zeit ganz ruhig da. Irgentwelche "Ausbrüche" sind mir beim fachgerechten Sacken nicht bekannt.

Große Vorsicht ist bei Grasern zu halten. Bei denen sollte das sacken grundsätzlich vermieden werden!! Die Biester sind zu stressempfindlich.

Warum sacken??
Ganz klar - soll der Fisch entnommen werden ist das die beste und vorallem einfachste Variante  den Fisch bis zum Ende der Angelzeit frisch zu halten.


Ein nicht verwertbarer Fisch der wieder zurückgesetzt werden soll:
Sacken nur wegen einer optimalen Fotoorgie - das sollte man dem Fisch nicht antun. Heutzutage macht jedes handy zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit verwertbare Bilder so das man , wenn es unbedingt ein Foto sein muß , dieses gleich nach dem anlanden machen kann. Zudem , das wurde hier auch schonmal geschrieben ist der Fisch nach einer Zeit im Sack wieder völlig ausgeruht und macht dann bei der knipserei Rabatz so das es zu Verletzungen kommen kann.Das muß nicht sein....
Allerdings und hier mache ich eine rein pers. Ausnahme . Ist es ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch halte ich mich Vorwürfen in Sachen sacken + Foto zurück.Da lass ich die Moralkeule stecken...


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

OK ich lese raus das meine Meinung gegen das einsacken von der Mehrheit vertretten wird.
Nun frage ich mich wo die Befürworter sind, den wenn ich mir die Karpfenangler an meinen Gewässern anschaue sind es locker über die Hälfte die das einsacken praktizieren.
Wobei ich nicht verstehe das wenn man schon mit mehreren Leuten fischt das Foto nicht schon Nachts macht - NEIN - der Augenscheinliche Grund ist das man morgens nicht alleine mit seinen Fisch auf dem Foto ist sondern Fotos gemacht werden können wo gleich mal 3 Angler mit mehreren Fischen abgelichtet werden. 

Für mich war es nur ein Thema weil ich Nachts oft alleine bin und Niemand habe, der mich dann wenn ich einen fange fotografieren kann.
Es ist denke ich nichts verwerfliches daran zusagen das man von guten Fischen gerne ein Erinnerungsfoto hat. Aber natürlich nicht auf Kosten der Fische.
Mal sehen wie ich es in Zukunft halten werde ... einen Sack besitze ich schon ca. seit 4 Jahren - habe ihn aber zum Glück noch nie nutzen müssen...


EDIT - danke für diese Ausführliche Ausführung der Dinge ...
In erster Linie zählt für mich die Gesundheit der Fische, demnach kann ja - wenn man es richtig macht - nicht viel passieren ... Die Gesetzeslage ist mir schon wichtig aber nicht ausschlaggebend für mich wie ich es halten werde. 

Für mich ist der einzige Grund - wie gesagt - wenn ich alleine bin und es sich um einen "für mich" Ausnahmefisch handelt ... und der muss schon um die 40pfd. haben ... 
Nebenbei bemerkt ... ich bin leider einer der wenigen Menschen dieser Gesellschaft die kein Handy mit Fotofunktion besitzt - ich mache meine Bilder mit einer alten 2 Megapixel Digicam - reicht bisher - aber alleine finde ich Fotos zumachen von einen grossen Fisch wie er da auf der Matte liegt auch nicht besonders schön.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich wo die Befürworter sind, den wenn ich mir die Karpfenangler an meinen Gewässern anschaue sind es locker über die Hälfte die das einsacken praktizieren.


Jeder Karpfenangler weiß das das die Fotogeschichte in Konflikt mit dem TschG steht. Welchen Grund sollte ein Angler haben sich in einem öffentlichen Forum als nicht gesetzestreu zu präsentieren? Diese Burschen wissen was Sache ist und haben keinen Grund und keine Lust sich hier besäuseln zu lassen.
Deren Devise ist : "Machen und Schweigen"... was ich generell bei vielen Sachen für das beste halte...... unabhängig von dieser Thematik hier..


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

.....von wegen den Argumenten, dass der Fisch ausgeruht ist etc. pp. 

Hierzu empfehle ich eines der einschlägigen Hanta-Magazine Ausgabe Juni/Juli zu lesen (oder war es die FF / Blinker?). Da ist ein interessanter Artikel von Dr. Arlinghaus (bekennender Karpfenangler und Releaser) bezüglich Stressfaktoren für Karpfen drinnen. Gerade das Sacken führt beim Karpfen zu erheblichen   negativen  Stress. Der Karpfen flippt nach dem Sacken nicht rum, weil er so ausgeruht ist und es ihm gut getan hat, dass er in Isolationshaft im dunklen Loch war sondern weil er endlich diesem Loch entkommen will. Sacken, weil ich den Fisch später entnehmen will kann ich noch so verstehen - gerade bei längeren Ansitzen. Wegen Foto's bei Tageslicht oder damit ich da selbst besser Grinsen kann und in Fatze-Bock genügend "gefällt mir" bekomm ist für mich ein "no go". 

Und das Argument: dann darfst Du auch nicht releasen oder gar nicht Angeln wollen / sollten wir besser nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



> Der Karpfen flippt nach dem Sacken nicht rum, weil er so ausgeruht ist und es ihm gut getan hat, dass er in Isolationshaft im dunklen Loch war sondern weil er endlich diesem Loch entkommen will.


 
Da ich nicht zum  Arlinghausgötzen bete frage ich mich nun: 

Woher nimmt denn der Fisch die Kraft zum ausflippen. Warum flippt er nicht nach der Anlandung aus? War der Drill etwa stressfrei?? 
Warum liegt der Fisch immer ruhig im Sack?


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Gunnar, tue mir den Gefallen und lese einfach nach, welche Möglichkeiten des Stressabbau's  es gibt - bei nahezu sämtlichen Lebewesen. Bezüglich Stress im Drill und das "ruhige" Verhalten danach: genau dies wird in der Arbeit erläutert und im Artikel wiedergegeben. 

Ein Diskurs basiert nicht darauf, dass ich lediglich etwas in Frage stelle. Treib ein Tier in die Enge (Reh, Haase usw. usf.) und es "erstarrt, dass ihm die Augen rausfallen. Gib dem Tier nur die kleinste Möglichkeit zur Flucht und es mobilisiert alle Energie um diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen.

Zu Arlinghaus - ich bin weder ein Jünger des Herrn Dr. noch bete ich zu ihm. Ich respektiere lediglich Studien von Fachleuten, welche im Verbund mit anderen Fachleuten unter wissenschaftlichen Aspekten erstellt worden sind - zumindest solange, bis diese durch andere wissenschaftliche Arbeiten widerlegt werden und bestimmt nicht durch Gelaber und Geblabber nur weil sich der Einzelne dann besser fühlt bezüglich dessen was er tut. 

Auf welcher Basis (Ausbildung, Studium) beruhen Deine Ansichten / Aussagen. Ach ja, natürlich: auf den Fang vieler Fische und Deiner Beobachtungsgabe sowie Deiner Einzigartigkeit daraus richtig abzuleiten und Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, welche eine höhere Wertigkeit haben als wissenschaftliche Arbeiten.


----------



## ayron (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> 
> 
> @ ayron:
> ...



Wie ich gesagt habe geht es um das "frischhalten" vom Fang. Mit der Absicht die Qualität des zum Verwerten gedachten Fleisches bestmöglich zu erhalten!!!
Das hältern für Fotos naja ich finds Mist! Vorallem da Karpfenangler eh alles ans Wasser karren wird ja auch ne anständige  drin Lampe sein.....


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Sorry Rainer , aber auf dieses Unterstellungsniveaou gehe ich nicht drauf ein.


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Die Unterstellungen hast Du mit: .............nicht zum Arlinghausgötzen bete
eröffnet. Jetzt zu kneifen zeugt  nicht von Niveau

Ganz subjektive Äußerung / Unterstellung meinerseits: es fehlen etwas die Argumente!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ahhh , daher weht der Wind.......


Ich schrieb " frage *ich* mich ....." 
Wenn ich *DICH* mit dem beten gemeint hätte - hätte ich *DICH* gefragt.
Du hast dir quasi MEINEN Schuh angezogen.


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Gunnar - lass sitzen. Ich denke, dass ich mit meiner Interpretation Deiner Aussage richtig liege.

Zurück zum Thema:

- Irgendwelche zählbare, logische Argumente dafür, dass dem Fisch das Hältern gefällt und Wissenschaftler in ihrer Studie verkehrt unterwegs sind?


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Leute ... wieder runterkommen. Ein einfacher Thread mit einfachen Fragen ... erinnert mich an einen Thread vor ein paar Tagen - ihr könnt euch erinnern !!! Da wurde auch einfach gefragt und die Antworten führten dazu das aus der Diskussion wieder jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wurde und man über das eigentliche Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.

Es geht mir hier nicht darum was irgendwelche Wissenschaftler, Biologen oder Doktoren dazu sagen sondern IHR die Angler. Ambesten dann mit eigenen Erfahrungen und nicht irgendwelchen irgendwo gelesenen. 

Also bitte - TOPIC und geschmeidig bleiben...


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Rainer , mit deiner Denke liegste in dem Punkt falsch. - völlig falsch!
wenn es anders rüber gekommen ist - sorry - mein Fehler- war nicht gewollt.

zum Thema.

klar gefällt dem Fisch das nicht. Das er nach dem Sacken den Flipper macht ist logisch.
Nur , um das zu machen muß er körperliche Energie besitzen. Und diese hat er nur bekommen da er sich im Sack körperlich erholen konnte.

Nach dem Drill ist der Fisch so fertig das er nach der Anlandung nur noch wenig Regung zeigt. Selbst wenn der Fisch dann voll mit Stress ist - er kann einfach nicht mehr.

Wenn er nun wärend des sackes weiterhin gestresst wird / ist ..... zumindest kommt er körperlich wieder zu kräften und kann dann eben sobald er aus dem Sack kommt den Flipper machen.
Stress mag die Usrache sein das er es macht - das es aber machen *kann* - das liegt an der "Erholungszeit im Sack"#
Ja ich weiß "Erholung" klingt makarber. .............


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Dere,

passt schon Gunnar - gehen wir auf das Thema zurück (Mensch, heute war es aber auch heiß ).

Der Fisch "erholt" sich nicht wirklich. Die Untersuchungen belegen, dass der Fisch während des Hälterns permanent Stresshormone ausstößt -  und zwar in der Art, dass die Quantität zunimmt je dunkler und enger anliegend der Sack ist (der Karpfen ist halt nunmal kein Aal, welcher sich alleine in irgendwelchen dunklen Löchern versteckt und 1-2 in der Nacht rauskommt und um die Häuser zieht). Anders: wenn Du / ich Stress haben, liegen wir ja auch nicht unbedingt auf der Couch. Erklären lässt sich das Verhalten des Fisches dadurch, dass er während des Drills seine Kraftreserven so ziemlich aufbraucht (sicherlich ist Dir auch schon aufgefallen, dass der Fisch nach dem Haken zunächst abgeht wie Luzi - sich dann in der mittleren Phase ranpumpen lässt - um dann am Ende nochmal zu gehen  --  dies erklärt sich in der Regel durch: Kraft=Verbrauch von Energie nach dem Haken - 'Regenerierung' beim Pumpen - neue Energie und deshalb die letzten Fluchten   ---  oder anders: Sportler läuft - bricht ein - mobilisiert dann nochmal und finished (schön zu sehen beim Triathlon)). Jetzt sperrst Du den Triathleten nach dem finish in die Toilette - der hat nen unheimlichen Stress, was ihn aber nicht davon abhält während des Eingesperrtseins an die Fettreserven zu gehen und Energie für die Muskulatur zu produzieren. Dann kommst Du nach 2 Stunden machst die Tür auf und der springt Dir erstmal an den Hals.  Genauso läuft es vom Stressverhalten und Stoffwechsel - was ja mehr oder weniger die Aufbereitung von Energie ist - beim gesackten Karpfen ab. Der Fisch hat trotz der "Ruhigstellung" einen erhöhten Energiebedarf, da er genetisch auf Flucht "Programmiert" ist und der Organismus auf Hochtouren läuft um für den Zeitpunkt X ja genügend Energie zur Verfügung zu haben. Zu der Arbeit von Arlinghaus und seinen Kollegen gibt es da wenig Interpretationsspielraum, da sie sich ausschließlich auf messbare, weil chemische Werte bezieht (ähnlich dem berüchtigten 'Laktat-Test' beim Sportler). Weiters zum Herrn Dr. möcht ich noch anmerken, dass er sich nicht nur dem Karpfen widmet sondern auch ausführliche Arbeiten an / mit anderen Fischarten macht.

Eins ist Fakt, schon das Fangen und das folgende Zurücksetzen ist zumindest ziemlich grenzwertig, dann noch das obligatorische Foto (für was eigentlich?) - muss ich / man(n) da noch einen draufsetzen und mögliche weitere Schäden des Fisches billigend in Kauf nehmen  -  und die Möglichkeiten für Schäden / Verletzungen sind gegeben. Für mich ein klares nein - ich hältere keinen Fisch, welchen ich nicht entnehme. Wer es tut soll zumindest so ehrlich sein und seine "erhöhte Risikobereitschaft" nicht mit Alibi-Argumenten rechtfertigen (was jetzt ausdrücklich nicht auf Dich bezogen sein soll).


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

|good:

Eine mir aufschlussreiche und plausible Erklärung. Danke dafür das du es mit vergleichen zum Menschen mir verständlicher machen konntest. 
Ich denke das ich es NICHT machen werde - wenn ich einen "Ausnahmefisch" fange und alleine bin, beisse ich lieber in den sauren Apfel und mache nur ein Mattenfoto. Die Erinnerung an den Fisch bleibt ja und die Chance ihn auch mal bei Tag zu fangen.
Die Gefahr dem Fisch unnötig zu schaden ist mir zuhoch.


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@ Nr. 9

ist auch ne Möglichkeit - vom mir gibt es auch nur ne Handvoll Foto's mit Fisch und ein paar mehr (vielleicht 10) wo der Fisch auf der Matte ist. Im Kopf hab ich da wesentlich mehr Bilder - und die genügen mir vollkommen.  Bei meinem Lütten (12 J.) geht es sogar soweit, dass ich ihn ausschließlich fotografiere, wenn er den Fisch im Wasser hält oder er hinter der Matte steht auf welcher der Fisch liegt.


----------



## Mac69 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi ho,

Himmel was ne Diskussion .............typisch deutsch ;-)

@rainerle:

du sprichst die Untersuchung von Arlinghaus/bzw. die Masterarbeit von Hallermann an.
Humbold Uni
Titel:Einfluss der Hälterung in sogenannten Karpfensäcken auf die primäre und sekundäre Stressantwort bei juvenilen Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio L.) in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemperatur

Was sagt diese Studie den für uns wirklich und praxisnah nun aus?

Damit meine ich nicht den Anstieg von Cortisol,Hämatokritmessung,ph Wert ,Glukose ,Laktat etc.pp....... 

Hast du die Studie wirklich mal komplett gelesen ? 

Es wird wohl keiner bestreiten das ein Fisch Stress hat oder?

Der Karpfen hat echt nen stressiges Leben-Wassertemperaturschwankungen,Änderung der Wasserqualität,Laichakt,verfolgung von Welsen,Bootsfahrer die ihn Flüchten lassen,er wird bombadiert mit harten Boilies,manche sind sogar ungeniessbar,schwere Bleie die ihm um die Ohren fliegen,Angler die ihn fangen/drillen,die ihn zu nem Freiluftgang zwingen,anfassen, und zu guter letzt wird er noch in nen dunklen Sack gesperrt ,er hat Heimweh nach Mutti und muss warten bis er nach Hause darf ....... und das grelle Blitzlicht einer Canon ist auch nicht zu verachten.......

nun wieder zum Thema ;-)

Wenn du die Studie wirklich komplett gelesen und auch verstanden hast bist du genauso schlau wie am Anfang ....
sacken lieber nicht aber wenn in Ausnahmefällen dann ist es nicht soooo tragisch.....

Ergebniss der Studie: 
Der Karpfen hat Stress *Punkt 
wusste ich vorher auch schon

Ich möchte die Studie hier nicht komplett zitieren aber hier ein paar Auszüge:
.......Die vorliegende Arbeit zeigte, dass die Hälterung von Karpfen in sogenannten Karpfensäcken nach einem erschöpfenden Angeldrill eine chronische Stresssituation hervorruft, die aber wahrscheinlich reversibel ist und nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand keine langfristigen Auswirkungen auf Verhalten und Überleben der Karpfen nach dem Zurücksetzen mit sich bringt..... Insgesamt können Karpfen kurzfristige Stresssituationen gut verkraften und erholen sich in der Regel rasch von diesen Belastungen ohne langfristigeFitness-Konsequenzen. 
Stellt man allerdings das Wohlbefinden des Fisches aus physiologischer Sicht in den Vordergrund, so muss konstatiert werden, dass der Karpfensack als Hälterungssystem eine chronische stressinduzierende Wirkung auf den Karpfenorganismus hat, auch wenn diese wohl reversibel ist.....
und Angler, denen das Wohlbefinden der gefangenen Fische am Herzen liegt, darauf achten, dass Karpfen-
säcke nur bei optimalen Wasserverhältnissen eingesetzt werden. Ein Einsatz von Karpfensäcken ist nur dort angeraten, wo es juristisch erlaubt ist (z.B. im Ausland). Ungeachtet der gesetzlichen Grundlagen ist es für jeden Karpfen, der zurückgesetzt werden soll oder muss, am schonendsten, wenn auf eine Hälterung im Karpfensack oder im Setzkescher verzichtet wird.......

im Prinzip hatten wir das alles hier schon......jeder wird das mit sich selbst ausmachen müssen ....

Zitat:.....Eins ist Fakt, schon das Fangen und das folgende Zurücksetzen ist zumindest ziemlich grenzwertig, dann noch das obligatorische Foto (für was eigentlich?)*schmunzel 

Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein ;-)

eins ist wirklich Fakt: ohne Angler wäre das Leben der Fische viel viel stressfreier ......

Leben und Leben lassen

In diesem Sinne

Mac

PS: mein sarkasmus ist angeboren ich kann nix dafür


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@Mac69: Dein Beitrag ist Balsam für meine Augen.|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Der Karpfen hat echt nen stressiges Leben-Wassertemperaturschwankungen,Änderung der Wasserqualität,Laichakt,verfolgung von Welsen,Bootsfahrer die ihn Flüchten lassen,er wird bombadiert mit harten Boilies,manche sind sogar ungeniessbar,schwere Bleie die ihm um die Ohren fliegen,Angler die ihn fangen/drillen,die ihn zu nem Freiluftgang zwingen,anfassen, und zu guter letzt wird er noch in nen dunklen Sack gesperrt ,er hat Heimweh nach Mutti und muss warten bis er nach Hause darf ....... und das grelle Blitzlicht einer Canon ist auch nicht zu verachten.......



Genauso schaut das aus. Alle Fische schweben vom Schlupf aus dem Ei in permanenter Lebensgefahr. Zu Deiner Aufzählung könnte man noch Kormoran, Fischreiher, Fischotter, und all die Parasiten aufzählen, denen ein Fisch permanent ausgeliefert ist.

Als Fisch musst Du jede Sekunde um Dein Leben fürchten. 

Aus evolutionärer Sicht können sich Fische Gefühle wie Stress, Leiden, Angst oder Schmerz gar nicht leisten, wären längst ausgestorben. Als Fisch kanst Du mit tiefen Wunden am Körper lustig weiterschwimmen und Fressen, solange die lebenswichtigen Funktionen halbwegs klappen.

Und wie bei den Insekten hat die Evolution mit einer unglaublichen Vermehrungsrate dafür gesorgt, dass die Arten trotzdem bestehen bleiben können.

Unabhängig davon sollte man Fische trotzdem mit dem ihnen gebührenden Respekt als Lebewesen behandeln. Ob ein Foto das hältern in einem Sack rechtfertigt, hat ein jeder vor seinem eigenen Gewissen zu verantworten.
Sich mit diesem auseinander zu setzen ist sicher etwas schwieriger, als anderen zu erklären, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben.

Ist ein bisschen wie mit dem Arztbesuch. Anderen empfiehlt man kopfschüttelnd doch endlich mit seinen Beschwerden zum Arzt zu gehen, selber aber vermeidet man das so lange es irgendwie geht oder bis der Bammel zu groß wird. 

Dennoch, auf eine derartige öffentliche Frage gehört unbedingt der Hinweis auf eventuelle rechtliche Konsequenzen. Denn unsere weichgespülte und naturentfremdete Gesellschaft hat nunmal auch blödsinnige Gesetze erschaffen, die man befolgen sollte will man möglichen Konsequenzen aus dem Weg gehen. 

Noch ein Wort zu Arlinghaus.

Dessen Studien sind durchweg sehr Anglerfreundlich. Der Mann ist ein Genie, denn er schafft es Studien in wenigen Wochen zu erstellen, für die eigentlich mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre notwendig sind. 
Für eine flache Diskussion mit Tierschützern, Angelgegnern und co. sind sie brauchbar, belastbar sind sie meist nicht und als Diskussionsgrundlage unter Anglern völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## NR.9 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

|good:

Schon Hammer mit welch fundierten Wissen hier rumgeworfen wird...
Ich denke ich habe genug über den gesundheitlichen Aspekt gelesen ... und bin weiterhin gegen das "Sacken" !!!

Ich zitiere :

Noch ein Wort zu Arlinghaus.

Dessen Studien sind durchweg sehr Anglerfreundlich. Der Mann ist ein Genie, denn er schafft es Studien in wenigen Wochen zu erstellen, für die eigentlich mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre notwendig sind.


Hört sich für mich aber nicht besonders gut an wenn man eine Studie in wenigen Wochen erstellt die eigentlich Monate oder Jahre bedarf ... !


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich aber nicht besonders gut an wenn man eine Studie in wenigen Wochen erstellt die eigentlich Monate oder Jahre bedarf ... !




Rischtisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



> gibt es denn zu diesem Thema irgendwelche gesezliche Regelungen?



Ja, durchaus. 
Die Regeln werden durch das jeweilige Fischereigesetz sowie die dazugehörigen Ausführungsverordnungen deines Bundeslandes sowie durch ggf. weitere Bestimmungen des Gewässerbesitzers vorgegeben. 

In Bayern z.B. ist die Verwendung sehr umstritten.
Seitens des Verbandes sagt man ganz klar, dass ein Karpfensack nicht zulässig ist und dem geltenden Recht widerspricht. 

Die Rechtsgrundlage dazu wäre ggf. die Ausführungsverordnung.


> § 20
> Hältern gefangener Fische
> 
> (1) 1 Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 2 Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie *hinreichend geräumig* und aus *knotenfreien* Textilien hergestellt sind. 3 In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.



Ich benutze am liebsten ein Stativ. Damit kann man mit etwas Übung sehr ordentliche Aufnahmen hinkriegen. Ich richte mir den "Abhakplatz" usw. ein sobald die Ruten ausgebracht sind - dann ist das fotografieren im Erfolgsfall ne schnelle und ordentliche Angelegenheit.


----------



## Lucius (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



ayron schrieb:


> Vorallem da Karpfenangler eh alles ans Wasser karren wird ja auch ne anständige  drin Lampe sein.....


:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Andal (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Mal eine Frage am Rande...


...tut so ein Karpfen-Sack genau so weh, wie ein Tennis-Arm? :g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@andal
Hmm..schon mal den Pschyrembel befragt?:m


Einsacken *nur* um nach x Stunden ein besseres Licht zur digitalen *Selbstinszenierung* zu haben??

Barbless Haken zur Maulschonung,Schleimschonendes Keschergewebe,Abhakmatte..... aber hinterher ellenlang einsacken?

Da endet für mich,Studien hin oder her,der Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ohne den Thread jetzt durchgelesen zu haben:
Ich bin gegen das Einsacken und nutze auch keine Karpfensäcke!
Die Gründe sind folgende:
- Man kann auch nachts Fotos machen.
- Das Sacken ist illegal und kann bei falscher Handhabung den Fisch gefährden.
- Wenn man erwischt wird es teuer und fliegt evtl. auch aus dem Verein.
- Ist es ein vermeidbares Leiden für den Fisch. Sacken ist stundenlanger Stress für den Karpfen!
- Ist ein Karpfen nach dem Drill müde und kann gut fotografiert werden. Ein gesackter Fisch ist wieder munter und kann sich evtl. Verletzungen zufügen.

Warum Angler Karpfen sacken:
- Ein besseres Foto und man kann sich schneller wieder auf die Liege legen.
Ist es das wert?


----------



## Mac69 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Mahlzeit,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für eine flache Diskussion mit Tierschützern, Angelgegnern und co. sind sie brauchbar, belastbar sind sie meist nicht und als Diskussionsgrundlage unter Anglern völlig ungeeignet.


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch......

Zum einen verstehen die wenigsten etwas von wissentschaftlichen Studien,zum anderen stellt sich dabei immer die Frage ob ein Laborversuch 1:1 in die Praxis übertragbar ist.
Diese genannte Studie steht übrigens zum freien Download als pdf.bereit inkl. paar Bilder(google hilft) -da sieht man wie mit einer Hand in einem Plastikfass der "Drill" simuliert wird und wie ein kleiner Karpfen in nem trockenen Karpfensack hängt |kopfkrat.
Prof Dr.Arlinghaus ist einer der führenden Wissentschaftler in dem Bereich aber wie schon gesagt wurde sind seine Arbeiten für uns Angler zwar Interessant aber als Diskussionsgrundlage untereinander nicht wirklich geeignet.
Das ist nunmal ein völlig anderes Niveau-wir sollten ne Stufe niedriger mit gesunden Menschenverstand und auf Erfahrungen basierend diskutieren.
Ich war lange Gewässerwart und Fischreiaufseher in einem Angelverein und musste mich notgedrungen mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen.
Wenn ich an manche VDSF Sitzungen zurückdenke wie von irgendwelchen Funktionären diskutiert und aus Studien zitiert wurde ,meistens völlig an der Wirklichkeit vorbei, könnte ich immer noch die pimpanellen kriegen.......

Da WIR die Praxis am besten kennen sollten wir uns manches nicht unnötig schwieriger machen wie unbeding nötig....

In diesem Sinne

Mac


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@Ralle

schön, dass Du Dich befähigt siehst wissenschaftliche Arbeiten Dritter mit negativer Tendenz zu bewerten und diese Bewertung als allgemein gültig hinzustellen (sowohl die Rahmenbedingungen der Arbeit als auch deren Resultat - Respekt, wo sich Wissenschaftler streiten hast Du den  Lösungsansatz).

@ Mac

....steht in der Arbeit irgendwas, dass dem Fisch das Sacken gut tut oder das dies zusätzlicher Stress? Um Deine Logik weiter fortzuführen (Blei, Futter, Drill etc.) ist es legitim den Fisch noch weiteren Stress auszusetzen durch Sacken, gut dann sparen wir uns demnächst noch die Matte und machen das Gras ein bisserl nass, ach Schei.ß drauf, der Kescher ist ja noch nass genug das sparen wir uns dann ganz - der Fisch und im Besonderen der Karpfen ist ja sowieso sehr robust. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will und werde hier nicht die Moralkeule auspacken - dementsprechend sollte man aber für sein Tun auch keine moralische Rechtfertigung suchen. Fakt ist, dass es zusätzlicher negativer Stress für das Vieh ist. Fakt ist auch, dass diese Praxis zu weiteren Regulierungen führen wird.

Wie ich schon Eingangs sagte: ich sehe für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund das Viech zu sacken. So vermittle ich das auch meinem Sohn und dementsprechend suche ich mir auch meine Angelspezies aus - wobei viele von der 1-3 Generation der "Karpfenspezies" auch schon lang ihrem Sack kein Wasser mehr gegönnt haben - warum wohl?

- weil es das mit der heutigen Kameratechnik keine Not tut (wenn denn schon Foto's gemacht werden sollen / müssen)
- weil es zu oft schon zu Beschädigungen des Fisches gekommen ist (gebrochene Brust-/Bauchflossen, zu wenig Sauerstoff im Sommer, halb eingefroren im Winter)
- weil diese Verfahrensweise mitunter zu im mehr Regularien geführt hat

Aber wie heisst es so schön: Jedes Rindvieh weiß wann es genug hat / ist - dem Mensch fehlt mitunter dieser gewisse Instinkt.

@ Franz
Der Bay.LFV hat noch keine Definition per Lex für den Setzkescher abgeben. Was Du zitierst lässt genauso auch einen Sack (KarpfenSack) als Setzkescher zu = geräumig und knotenlos.

Viele Vereine definieren ihn wie folgt: Mindestlänge 3 Meter, Mindestdurchmesser 70cm, knotenloses Gewebe. Dies ist aber vereinsseitig oder bezirksseitig jedoch nicht landesfischereiverbandsseitig.


----------



## Mac69 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

sacken ist natürlich zusätzlicher "Stress"

zu deinem Post ein paar Anmerkungen:

Ich für meinen Teil gehöre definitiv zu der "1. Generation der Karpfenangler".Früher gab es kaum Matten -man hat zt. improvisiert etc. irgendwann wurden man dann schlauer....
Da ich selber äusserst selten sacke brauche ich auch keine moralische Rechtfertigung -wenn ich es tue tue ich es in voller Absicht den ich weiss was ich da mache und lebe mit etwaigen Konsequenzen.
Ich bin kein Verfechter vom sacken sollte es aber jemand *mal* machen werde ich ihm weder den Kopf abreissen noch ne Moralpredigt halten.Der Trend des generellen sackens ist lange vorbei und das ist auch gut so.
Was mich aber an diesen und anderen *Diskussionen unter Anglern stört*: es werden irgendwelche wissenschaftliche Arbeiten angesprochen mit geringem Praxisbezug.
Dann kommt da noch ein Totschlagargument schlechthin:
*STRESS!!!*

Bei Gesprächen mit irgendwelchen anglerfeindlichen Tierrechtlern/schützer ist man sowas ja mittlerweile gewohnt aber unter Anglern??

Durch solche Argumentationen untereinander zerpflücken wir uns gegenseitig.Wieso gibt es sowas im Ausland weniger?
Ich habe nen Dänischen Bekannten der sich diesen Thread mal durchgelesen hat .......sein Kommentar: 
Die spinnen die Deutschen -geht lieber angeln.....

zum Stress:
Manches ist an Doppelzüngigkeit nicht zu überbieten:
Stress im Drill etc. alles legitim-Stress im Sack Schande über den Angler.....
Soll mir jetzt keiner kommen mit unvermeidbar.....man kann auch das angeln drangeben und Fische zum Verzehr kaufen ist deutlich billiger.
(übrigens auch nen gutes Totschlagargument)
Was typisch ist besonders unter Karpfenanglern ist diese Argumentation verbreitet auch in Bezug auf C+R (is aber anderes Thema)-Frage mich immer warum...?

@rainerle:
..... weil es das mit der heutigen Kameratechnik keine Not tut (wenn denn schon Foto's gemacht werden sollen / müssen)
- weil es zu oft schon zu Beschädigungen des Fisches gekommen ist (gebrochene Brust-/Bauchflossen, zu wenig Sauerstoff im Sommer, halb eingefroren im Winter)
- weil diese Verfahrensweise mitunter zu im mehr Regularien geführt hat

Vernünftige Argumerntation -damit kann ich gut leben -da gibt auch nix zu meckern...aber kommt mir bitte keiner mehr mit Stress.....

Nicht das ich irgendwann man lese : 
Burnoutsyndrom wegen Stress bei Karpfen weiter verbreitet als angenommen-belegen neue Wissenschaftliche Studien...|supergri

In diesem Sinne


Mac


----------



## meckpomm (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Zum einen verstehen die wenigsten etwas von wissentschaftlichen Studien,zum anderen stellt sich dabei immer die Frage ob ein Laborversuch 1:1 in die Praxis übertragbar ist.


 

Moin, Moin,


ja, da bin ich wieder #h


Ja, Hallermann hat eine Laborstudie durchgeführt. Gibt aber eine weitere Masterarbeit von einem Tobias Rapp. Ist allerdings auf Englisch und deshalb vielleicht nicht bekannt: "The impact of retention in carp sacks on the physiology and behaviour of carp (Cyprinus carpio): a field study". Das wäre dann die geforderte Feldstudie. Hab aber auf die Schnelle keinen Download oder deutsche Zusammenfassung gefunden, kenne aber den Inhalt und habe z.B. auch mit dem Verfasser drüber diskutiert.


Mein persönliches Fazit: Karpfen erleidet beim Drill Stress; das ist nunmal beim Angeln so, egal was mit dem Fang passiert. Damit komm ich klar. Ein Sacken führt kurz gesagt zu einer zweiten Portion Stress wie im Drill. Das Sacken ist unnötig, also kann man drauf verzichten. Ich verdammen niemanden der richtig sackt, nur leider machen es die wenigstens richtig. (Das ist meine persönliche Meinung!)




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zu Arlinghaus.
> 
> Dessen Studien sind durchweg sehr Anglerfreundlich. Der Mann ist ein Genie, denn er schafft es Studien in wenigen Wochen zu erstellen, für die eigentlich mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre notwendig sind.
> Für eine flache Diskussion mit Tierschützern, Angelgegnern und co. sind sie brauchbar, belastbar sind sie meist nicht und als Diskussionsgrundlage unter Anglern völlig ungeeignet.


 
Macht es dir etwas aus, deine Aussage zu begründen? Wie kannst du die wissenschaftliche Qualität eine Studie beurteilen? Wenn nicht, dann finde ich deine Äußerung ziemlich anmaßend. Und nein, ich kenne Robert Arlinghaus nicht und er mich auch nicht, aber ich kann wissenschaftlich arbeiten.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

..na Danke - Rene!!!!   Ich konnte mich da weniger elegant ausdrücken. 

Mac mal ne kleine Frage: was würden unsere Gerichte und RA'e, wenn jeder alles richtig machen würde? Der Punkt ist doch der:

Die, welche richtig Sacken könnten tun es zu meist nicht (das Sacken an und für sich). Die welche glauben, sie könnten Sacken tun es und versauen die Fische dabei.

Noch ein Denkanstoß:
Paylakes - der große Fisch wird als Wirtschaftsgut / Investment angesehen, welcher vermarktet wird und womit man Geld verdient. Ich kenne einige Betreiber von Paylakes im Ausland (Benelux und Frankreich) persönlich - was glaubst Du, weshalb diese das Sacken verbieten mit der Konsequenz, dass Du das Wasser verlassen musst und auf eine schwarze Liste kommst, wenn Du beim Sacken erwischt wirst? 
Antwort: nein, nicht weil sie so gute Tierfreunde sind sondern weil sie einfach ihr Investment in Gefahr sehen. 
So einfach kann das sein!


----------



## Mac69 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

@meckpomm:
Die Studie war mir bisher nicht bekannt-ich werde sie mir mal irgendwie besorgen-rein aus Neugier /Interesse.
Ich denke ,praktisch wird sie keinen Einfluss auf meine Angelei haben.

@rainerle

Wie gesagt mit solchen Argumenten und Gründen kann ich sehr gut leben-da liegen wir nicht weit auseinander ;-)
Mich störte nur das "S" Wort "bissle"|supergri
Wenn man ne Liste pro sacken machen würde wäre sie eh verdammt kurz.......


gruss

Mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> schön, dass Du Dich befähigt siehst wissenschaftliche Arbeiten Dritter mit negativer Tendenz zu bewerten und diese Bewertung als allgemein gültig hinzustellen (sowohl die Rahmenbedingungen der Arbeit als auch deren Resultat - Respekt, wo sich Wissenschaftler streiten hast Du den  Lösungsansatz).





meckpomm schrieb:


> Macht es dir etwas aus, deine Aussage zu begründen? Wie kannst du die wissenschaftliche Qualität eine Studie beurteilen? Wenn nicht, dann finde ich deine Äußerung ziemlich anmaßend. Und nein, ich kenne Robert Arlinghaus nicht und er mich auch nicht, aber ich kann wissenschaftlich arbeiten.




Die fachliche Kompetenz spreche ich Arlinghaus nicht ab.
Er verlässt aber die wissenschaftliche Neutralität zu Gunsten der Angelfischerei nur allzuoft, so dass seine Studien vielmehr unter der Rubrik Lobbyarbeit abzulegen sind.


Davon abgesehen interessiert es mich keinen Deut, wie jemand heißt oder welchen Titel er hat. Was er sagt und tut ist entscheidend. 

Es ist mir auch vollkommen gleichgültig, wenn  Leute ohne Kenntnis meiner Person oder Qualifikation sich anmaßen, mich ob meiner Meinung persönlich angehen zu müssen. 

Entsprechende Themen bei denen man mit halbwegs vorhandenem Fachwissen und ohne in die Metaebene abzutauchen diskutieren konnte, finden erklärlicherweise keine Resonanz. Statt dessen übt man sich lieber in Götzenanbetung und Verunglimpfungen.

Wär ja mal interessant den Spies umzudrehen. 

In welchen Punkten ist Arlinghaus denn in seinen Studien hieb- und stichfest?


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Was mich aber an diesen und anderen *Diskussionen unter Anglern stört*: es werden irgendwelche wissenschaftliche Arbeiten angesprochen mit geringem Praxisbezug.
> Dann kommt da noch ein Totschlagargument schlechthin:
> *STRESS!!!*



Hallo Mac,

ich finde es prima, wie Du immer wieder genau den wunden Punkt triffst.#6

Jo, das Tier hat Stress. Hat es von dem Moment an, an dem es aus dem Ei schlüpft. Permanent und unablässig. 
Muss es auch haben, denn nur so ist ständige Wachsamkeit und Fluchtbereitschaft gewährleistet. Ein Fisch der nicht unter Stress steht, ist tot.

Stress ist also durchaus vorhanden und überlebenswichtig.

Zum Totschlagargument wird er dann, wenn man Stress mit menschlichem Empfinden kombiniert. Das zu trennen fällt den meisten halt unsagbar schwer und ist auch oft gar nicht gewollt, weil Stress als Argument dann keines mehr ist.


----------



## meckpomm (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wär ja mal interessant den Spies umzudrehen.
> 
> In welchen Punkten ist Arlinghaus denn in seinen Studien hieb- und stichfest?


 
Moin,

welche Studie hat denn Arlinghaus jetzt genau gemacht? Wir sprechen hier über Arbeiten von Rapp und Hallermann... Aber das wird bei Pauschalschelten gerne unterschlagen. Die beiden haben ihre Arbeit bei Arlinghaus geschreiben, aber wissenschaftliches Arbeiten ist nicht, die Meinung des Prüfers zurechtzudeuten. So wird man übrigens auch kein Professor. Und das man eine Masterarbeit fertig stellt, sagt noch gar nichts über deren Qualität und Benotung.

Wo wir beim Thema sind: Dann nenn doch mal eine Studie, die belegt, dass Sacken völlig harmlos und stressfrei ist, Ralle. Denn genau das wäre ja grob zusammengefasst das Gegenteil. Upps, merkst du selbst... 

Es gibt übrigens auch viele Untersuchungen, die sich sich überhaupt nicht um den Karpfen drehen. Da wären auch für Raubfischangler und Allrounder interessante Erkenntnisse. Aber sicher kann man auch morgen noch mit Rosshaar am Weidenstock angeln gehen.

Gruß
Rene

P.S.: hat überhaupt jemand bestritten, dass Fische Stress haben können? Meinst du nicht eher die Diskussion, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Die Schwierigkeit in der deutschen Sprache ist, ein passendes Wort für das Leiden oder Unwohlsein von Fischen zu finden. "Schmerz" fällt raus, weil Fische nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand keinen Schmerz empfinden (von den PETA Studien mal abgesehen). Deshalb hat sich das Wort "Stress" als Begriff eingebürgert. Dieser Stress hat wenig bis gar nichts mit der menschlichen Empfindung zu tun (Stress auf der Arbeit oder Stress mit der Freundin...).
Was Ralle beschreibt ist eher eine Anspannung und Wachsamkeit, die für ein Überleben in der Natur einfach notwendig sind. 
Stress während des Drills lässt sich beim Angeln nicht vermeiden. Naheliegenderweise sollte man ihn deshalb auch nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen. 
Auch beim Hältern ist der Fisch in einer unkomfortablen Situation, die für ihn Stress bedeutet. 
@Mac: Wenn du eine treffendere Vokabel hast, nur raus damit. ;-)


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die fachliche Kompetenz spreche ich Arlinghaus nicht ab.
> Er verlässt aber die wissenschaftliche Neutralität zu Gunsten der Angelfischerei nur allzuoft, so dass seine Studien vielmehr unter der Rubrik Lobbyarbeit abzulegen sind. Sagt wer auf welcher Basis?
> 
> 
> ...



Noch eins, Dein von wegen Dauerstress-Gelaber (das ist jetzt eine Verunglimpfung Deiner fachlichen Meinung und nicht Deiner Person - nimm es also nicht persönlich) ist nicht mehr anzuhören. Man unterscheidet ganz klar zwischen positiven und negativen Stress für das vegetative System. Dauerhafter negativer Stress führt auf kurz oder lang zum Kollaps des Systems. Würde Deine Schlussfolgerung richtig sein würden Fische nicht wegen "Altersschwäche" sterben sondern ausschließlich wegen Überreizung des Systems. Auch kann ich es nicht mehr hören, dass viele "Naturentrückt" sind weil sie anderen Säugern und Fischen und und und zuviel "Respekt" entgegenbringen. Ist es ein natürlicher Instinkt zu jagen um des Jagenswillen oder zu jagen zwecks der Nahrungsbeschaffung? Das nenne ich entrückt (ich schließe mich dabei nicht aus). In vielen Ländern in welchen die Jagd noch eine tiefere Verwurzelung hat als im "zivilisierten" Europa gilt der Leitsatz: "Do not hunt what you can't kill and eat". 

Ich vermisse aber immer noch einen vernünftigen Grund (nicht zum Vorteil / Wohl des Angler's Ego) für das Hältern eines Fisches welcher danach wieder schwimmen soll/darf. Vielleicht kannst Du mir da in Deiner Allwissenheit weiterhelfen.

Mac
Wie bereits erwähnt, blende den Stress aus und es gibt noch einige Gründe welche ein Sacken ausschließen sollten.


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit in der deutschen Sprache ist, ein passendes Wort für das Leiden oder Unwohlsein von Fischen zu finden. "Schmerz" fällt raus, weil Fische nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand keinen Schmerz empfinden (von den PETA Studien mal abgesehen). Deshalb hat sich das Wort "Stress" als Begriff eingebürgert. Dieser Stress hat wenig bis gar nichts mit der menschlichen Empfindung zu tun (Stress auf der Arbeit oder Stress mit der Freundin...).
> Was Ralle beschreibt ist eher eine Anspannung und Wachsamkeit, die für ein Überleben in der Natur einfach notwendig sind.
> Stress während des Drills lässt sich beim Angeln nicht vermeiden. Naheliegenderweise sollte man ihn deshalb auch nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen.
> Auch beim Hältern ist der Fisch in einer unkomfortablen Situation, die für ihn Stress bedeutet.
> @Mac: Wenn du eine treffendere Vokabel hast, nur raus damit. ;-)



:m
Wie wäre es mit "Negativer Reizüberflutung zum Nachteil des physiologischen (oder vegetativen) Systems bei wechselwarmen Tieren des Elements Wasser"


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit in der deutschen Sprache ist, ein passendes Wort für das Leiden oder Unwohlsein von Fischen zu finden. "Schmerz" fällt raus, weil Fische nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand keinen Schmerz empfinden (von den PETA Studien mal abgesehen). Deshalb hat sich das Wort "Stress" als Begriff eingebürgert. Dieser Stress hat wenig bis gar nichts mit der menschlichen Empfindung zu tun (Stress auf der Arbeit oder Stress mit der Freundin...).
> Was Ralle beschreibt ist eher eine Anspannung und Wachsamkeit, die für ein Überleben in der Natur einfach notwendig sind.
> Stress während des Drills lässt sich beim Angeln nicht vermeiden. Naheliegenderweise sollte man ihn deshalb auch nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen.
> Auch beim Hältern ist der Fisch in einer unkomfortablen Situation, die für ihn Stress bedeutet.
> @Mac: Wenn du eine treffendere Vokabel hast, nur raus damit. ;-)



Äh noch was vergessen:
Den "Stress" hab ich auch: gibt es in 2 Monaten noch Arbeit oder nicht. Ist mein Euro in 2 Jahren das wert was er heute wert ist oder nicht. Trotzdem muss mich nicht noch jeden Tag jemand in den Ar.sch treten und damit für eine zusätzliche negative "Reizüberflutung" sorgen. :m


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

....Final Statement meinerseits zu diesem Tröd:

- das Sacken ärgert mich nicht halb soviel, wie die oft zweifelhaften Rechtfertigungen derer, welche es tun.
- soll'n sie doch einfach sagen: ja, ich gehe das höhere Risiko für den Fisch ein  damit ich ein besseres Foto bekomme. Das finde ich zwar nicht "schön" aber wenigstens ehrlich.
- und nein, ich hör nicht auf zu Angeln damit ich den Fisch in Zukunft nicht mehr unnötigen Stress aussetze. Und ja, ich versuche zumindest die weiteren Beeinträchtigungen des Fisches soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden oder zumindest zu minimieren.

In dem Sinne

Noch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Oldschoool (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Das sind eigenartige Argumente die hier bezüglich des Einsackens aufgeführt werden, 

Stress, hat der Fisch von Anfang an, da stört das Sacken auch nicht mehr, wenn mann den Ausführungen glauben schenken darf.

Ehrlich: Wenn es nachts um .. Uhr ist, ich alleine am Gewässer bin, 
dann Sacke ich, wenn ich denke der Fisch ist ein Foto wert.

Meine Kamera ist zwar nicht schlecht und macht auch im dunkeln gute Fotos aber versuch mal , dich alleine ordentlich mit dem Fisch in Scene zu setzen.

Mitten in der Nacht werde ich meine Freunde nicht aus dem Bett bimmeln. 

Also ein klares: "Ja ich sacke" !!

P.S.: Ich habe bisher noch nie einen Fisch durch das Einsacken verloren.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ihr solltet noch das Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach Gutachten mit einbeziehen,nur damit ihr sicher sein könnt nix vergessen zu haben zum thema Streß beim Hältern.


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Studie hat denn Arlinghaus jetzt genau gemacht? Wir sprechen hier über Arbeiten von Rapp und Hallermann... Aber das wird bei Pauschalschelten gerne unterschlagen. Die beiden haben ihre Arbeit bei Arlinghaus geschreiben, aber wissenschaftliches Arbeiten ist nicht, die Meinung des Prüfers zurechtzudeuten. So wird man übrigens auch kein Professor. Und das man eine Masterarbeit fertig stellt, sagt noch gar nichts über deren Qualität und Benotung.
> 
> ...



Schmerz, Stress, Leid, ist alles die gleiche Kiste. Wenn vermenschlicht wird, geht jede sachliche Überlegung den Bach runter. 



rainerle schrieb:


> Man unterscheidet ganz klar zwischen positiven und negativen Stress für das vegetative System. Dauerhafter negativer Stress führt auf kurz oder lang zum Kollaps des Systems. Würde Deine Schlussfolgerung richtig sein würden Fische nicht wegen "Altersschwäche" sterben sondern ausschließlich wegen Überreizung des Systems.
> 
> Lach, ja klar. Das sagen die Fisch-Psychater. "Negativer Stress"  führt zu einem Einsack-burn out-Syndrom bei Fischen.#d
> 
> ...







rainerle schrieb:


> ....Final Statement meinerseits zu diesem Tröd:
> 
> - das Sacken ärgert mich nicht halb soviel, wie die oft zweifelhaften Rechtfertigungen derer, welche es tun.
> - soll'n sie doch einfach sagen: ja, ich gehe das höhere Risiko für den Fisch ein  damit ich ein besseres Foto bekomme. Das finde ich zwar nicht "schön" aber wenigstens ehrlich.
> ...



Finales Statement zu Deinen Beiträgen:

- Das argumentieren gegen das sacken ärgert mich nicht halb soviel, wie die oft heuchlerischen und unsachlichen Argumente jener, die es anderen ausreden wollen.

- Sollen die soch einfach sagen " ich finde es nicht in Ordnung ein Tier über Stunden in einem engen Sack zu hältern weil es  gegen mein Empfinden der Kreatur gegenüber verstößt", dann wäre das wenigstens ehrlich

- Und Nein, Du musst nicht aufhören zu angeln. Es reicht wenn Du meine Ansichten übernimmst.




gründler schrieb:


> Ihr solltet noch das Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach Gutachten mit einbeziehen,nur damit ihr sicher sein könnt nix vergessen zu haben zum thema Streß beim Hältern.
> 
> 
> #h



Bitte jetzt nicht mit seriösen Studien kommen, dass erschlägt die ganze Diskussion.


Es ist teilweise erschreckend, dass viele Menschen sich hinter Studien und unausgegorenen Theorien verbarrikadiern müssen, anstatt ganz einfach Ihre Ansicht zu vertreten. 

Trennt doch einfach mal das, was Fische können oder nicht können von dem, wie ihr mit den Fischen umgeht.

Es ist doch lächerlich, "Beweise" zu fordern oder an den Haaren herbeizuziehen, um eine Kreatur angemessen zu behandeln. Respekt vor der Natur oder der Kreatur davon abhängig zu machen, ob diese menschenähnliche Gefühle hat ist ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Eine ganz einfach Frage und eine ellenlange Diskusion... Die längsten (und meisten) Beiträge von Leuten die gegen das einsacken sind.

Kann denn keiner in Deutschland mal eine einfache Antwort geben? Muß denn alles in Grund und Boden diskutiert werden?

Scheut euch mal die Fangfotos an... 
- Wieviel "Nachtfotos" gibt es darunter? 
- Welche Fische wurden lt. Fangbericht Nachts gefangen?
- bzw. anders: die meisten Karpfen werden doch nachts gefangen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...

Also sacken mind. 90% aller Karpfenangler. Genauso wie 90% aller Wallerangler in Deutschland trotz Verbot mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln, sich teilweise die Fische dafür im FoPu kaufen gehen...( Zitat: ...ist ja "nur" ein Zuchtfisch...) und, man glaubt es kaum... Die meisten Fotos von dicken Wallern sind "Tagesfotos", obwohl die fast ausschließlich Nachts gefangen wurden.
Und die Fische werden nicht gesackt, sondern angeleint. Oder warum werden die "Wallerleinen" von einigen Shops verkauft... garantiert nicht für den ausschließlichen Einsatz im Ausland und "nur mal so" legt sich auch kein Händler die Teile ins Lager.

Ach so: und genau diese Wallerangler fordern ein striktes C&R für ihre Fische...

Von der Logik ist es das gleiche wie das "einsacken" bei den Karpfenanglern, das gezielte anfahren und beanglen von Zandern, Wallern und Hechten mit dem Echolot usw usw.... Alle diese Fische haben "Stress", wenn man die Logik einiger Leute wieterspinnen würde.

Da regt sich auch keiner drüber auf!!! Hier wird, trotz (des angeblichen) Wissens das Fische "Stress" empfinden können, gezielt auf die selben geangelt.

Wer ist nun "besser"? Der einsackende Karpfenangler, der "anleinende" Wallerangler oder der _ich - lass - ihm - den Köder direkt vor`s Maul- Raubfisch-Vertikalangler???_

Hier wird mit dem gefährlichen Halbwissen über Studien rumgeschmissen, die meisten wußten bis dato noch nichteinmal das es diese Studien gibt.

Und um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: das es solche Diskusionen überhaupt gibt, ist unsere eigene Schuld, nicht die der Verbände und auch nicht die der Naturschützer!! 

WIR Angler waren NIE auf der Strasse und haben demonstriert als es um "unsere" Rechte ging... Wir haben uns lieber ans Wasser gesetzt und haben "die anderen" machen lassen. WIR Angler haben uns immer davor gedrückt wenn es um Pflichten (oder Posten) in den Vereinen ging... WIR haben immer das Maul gehalten, stillschweigend und geduckt unsere Metzger selbst gewählt und wenn es mit der glänzenden Abwesenheit bei der JHV war... 

Jetzt, wie wir hier so blödsinnige Diskusionen führen, ist im Hinterzimmer das Gejammer (und vllt. Gestänker) groß... Ach wie schlecht gehts uns deutschen Anglern doch im Gegensatz zu unseren Europäischen Nachbarn.

Jungs, tut was!!!! Hört auf zu jammern und diskutieren, handelt endlich mal! Mit dieser Diskusion in der öffentlichkeit schmiert ihr nur das Getriebe der mitlesenden Petra und anderen veganenen Organisationen, die uns mit Lust und ganz viel Liebe die nächsten Verordnungen, Verbote und anderes über die ihren (vllt. und u.U. höhrigen) Politikern reindrücken.

Ach ja, ich sacke!!!! Wenn es die Umstände ermöglichen und ich es für richtig halte... genauso wie ich einen Setzkescher verwende und Fische nach dem Fang zurücksetze.
Und ich tu was in den Vereinen... WAS macht ihr??

Ach ja... immer noch diskutieren, ich vergaß es.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mit dieser Diskusion in der öffentlichkeit schmiert ihr nur das Getriebe der mitlesenden Petra und anderen veganenen Organisationen, die uns mit Lust und ganz viel Liebe die nächsten Verordnungen, Verbote und anderes über die ihren (vllt. und u.U. höhrigen) Politikern reindrücken.



Dazu brauchen wir PETA und Co gar nicht, das schaffen wir Angler ganz alleine. Und es bringt auch nix, dazu nichts zu schreiben, im Gegenteil. Dann verbreitet sich die Mär vom fühlenden Fisch noch ungehemmter.


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Es kann aber durchaus das Zurücksetzen von gehälterten Fischen verboten sein soweit ich gehört habe.



;+;+

So so... ich dachte das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische ist GENERELL verboten? #q#q#q

Wen jemand für einen längeren Zeitraum beim Fischen ist und er die Tiere in einen ordenlichen, gräumigen, feinmaschigen Setzkescher der richtig montiert und am richtigen Ort steht hältert um sie anschließend zu erlegen und mit nach Hause zum verwerten nimmt, seh ich darin absolut kein Problem. 

Aber mir ist klar, es kommt jetzt wohl sowiso gleich wieder |krach:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ;+;+
> 
> So so... ich dachte das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische ist GENERELL verboten? #q#q#q




Nur in Bayern(soweit ich weiß).#t

|wavey:


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Dan muss aber Bayern sehr groß sein XD

Also bei uns in BW bekommst du dafür eine deftige Geldstrafe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Dann sind es zwei Bundesländer und die liegen beide so weit in Westmecklenburg, dass ich die verbogenen Vorschriften dort leider nicht alle kenne.
:m

Hast du mal n Link zu der Vorschrift?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

In B-W ist das entnehmen maßiger Fische nicht gesetzlich oder in der Verordnung vorgeschrieben, sondern das sind da Regelungen der Bewirtschafter/Vereine/Verbände.

Vorgeschrieben ist laut Verordnung nur das entnehmen von nichtheimischen Fischen, die weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß haben (z. B. Einwanderer wie Grundeln, Sonnenbarsche etc...).



> § 2 Anlandepflicht
> Gefangene Fische nicht einheimischer Arten, für die weder ein Schonmaß noch eine Schonzeit festgesetzt sind, müssen angelandet und dürfen nicht in das Gewässer zurückversetzt werden.



Auch das hältern der Fische ist weder in Gesetz noch Verordnung grundsätzlich verboten, auch das sind Bestimmungen der Bewirtschafter:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Fischereigesetz2010.pdf
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/FischG_Aenderung_2012_Maerz_GBl_2012+146.pdf
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Landesfischereiverordnung2010.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In B-W ist das entnehmen maßiger Fische nicht gesetzlich oder in der Verordnung vorgeschrieben, sondern das sind da Regelungen der Bewirtschafter/Vereine/Verbände.



In dem Fall kann man ja gar nicht strafrechtlich belangt werden wenn man sich nicht dran hält.:g

Nur vom Pächter/bewirtschafter sanktioniert werden, was weit weniger abschreckend ist.:m


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Das Thema wurde schon X mal behandelt, aber tatsächlich wurde 2010 mehrfach die LFischVO geändert

Der Grundsatz vom Tierschutzgesetz bleibt trotzdem: 
Nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes darf niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.

---> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/__1.html

Die Frage bleibt, ob es ein triftiger Grund Karpfen zu fangen um sie dan zu Fotographiren.

Hier bin ich nicht mehr sicher ob folgendes noch aktuell ist:
_1_, _Abs_. _3 LFischVO:_
"Im Regelfall darf der gefangene, lebensfähige  Fisch nur dann zurückgesetzt werden, wenn er untermaßig ist (§1, Abs. 3 LFischVO),  oder wenn es sich um eine Fischart handelt, die zum Zeitpunkt des Fanges  Schonzeit hat. Als lebensfähig kann ein Fisch dann betrachtet werden, wenn er  selbständig schwimmt und äußerlich und innerlich unverletzt erscheint. Alle  anderen Fische sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang zu betäuben und zu schlachten,  soweit sie nicht in Sonderfällen aus vernünftigen Gründen lebend gehältert  werden"


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Keine Ahnung wo Du das herhast, hat jedenfals nix mit B-W zu tun.
Aktuellste Fassung:
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...d.psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-FischVBW1998V3P2 jlr-FischVBW1998V1P2 jlr-FischVBW1998V2P2

Daraus der vonm Dir "zitierte" §1, Absatz 3:


> (3) Als Mindestmaß gilt der Abstand bei Fischen von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende der natürlich ausgebreiteten Schwanzflosse, bei Krebsen von der vorderen Spitze des Kopfpanzers bis zum Ende des Schwanzes bei flach ausgelegtem Hinterleib.



Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wer immer wieder solchen Unfug in die Welt setzt, obwohl das alles nachlesbar ist..

Auch z. B. ist der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis in B-W nicht grundsätzlich verboten:
§3, Absatz 3:


> (3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen.



Auch wenn das nix mit Karpfensack, hältern etc. zu tun hat, nur mal, dass man mitgekriegt was da alles an Unfug verbreitet wird bez. Gesetzen, Verordnungen etc...


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Danke @ Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Gerne - mich regt das halt zu Tode auf,. wenn gerade von Verbänden und Vereinen solcher Dreck verbreitet wird, der nachweislich und nachlesbar schlicht unwahr ist - und dann wundert man sich, wenn immer mehr Einschränklungen kommen..

Ich könnt da kübelweise ko.............................................


----------



## Andal (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Soll doch jeder seine Karpfen sacken, wie er möchte. Ich machs nicht, weil meine Cams gute Blitze haben. Beschwert euch nach dem Sacken aber bitte nicht, weils derbe eine auf den selbigen am Mann gab.

In diesem Sinne... Prost ihr Säcke!  #g


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Andal schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder seine Karpfen sacken, wie er möchte. Ich machs nicht, weil meine Cams gute Blitze haben. Beschwert euch nach dem Sacken aber bitte nicht, weils derbe eine auf den selbigen am Mann gab.
> 
> In diesem Sinne... Prost ihr Säcke!  #g


Ein ebenso knappes, wie sauberes Statement. #6


----------



## jkc (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



,

hm, nicht ohne Dein Posting...




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Schaut euch mal die Fangfotos an...
> - Wieviel "Nachtfotos" gibt es darunter?
> - Welche Fische wurden lt. Fangbericht Nachts gefangen?
> ...




Pink rules 

,

Grüße JK


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



jkc schrieb:


> Ja, stimme ich Dir zu, ein Naturschützer wird wohl  kaum auf die Idee kommen einen Fisch über Stunden in einen Sack zu  stecken nur um ihn Fotografieren zu können...
> 
> 
> Wieso nicht ? Oder meinst Du Tierschützer, das ist was anderes. Und selbst bei denen könnte ich Dir Ausnahmen nennen denn die teilen oft - wie auch ich - Deine folgende Einschätzung
> ...



Pink ist übrigens doof.:q


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

*gefällt mir anklickt*


----------



## jkc (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Weil er die Natur dadurch nicht schützt...#6

Danke wollte es ursprünglich in " ..." setzen, aber wen ich meinte ist im Prinzip egal, da es ja nun mal wir angler waren die auf die Idee gekommen sind Fische in Säcke zu stecken um sie anschließend zu "fotofragieren"...


"Pink ist übrigens doof.:q"

Ey, voll subjektiv von Dir!!:q
Edit: Euch


Grüße JK


----------



## Oldschoool (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Ich kann nur sagen: 
Diese Diskussion ist in meinen Augen totaler schwachsinn, 

Denn wer Karpfen angelt und die wieder reinsetzt möchte mir erklären, das das Sacken danach mehr Streß verursacht als der eigentliche Angelvorgang - das wiederspricht sich schon in selbiger sache.

Sollte ein Fische wirklich so ein Streßempfinden an den Tag legen , gehe ich gar nicht erst angeln, lass die Community im Anglerboard in ruhe und fange solche Diskussionen gar nicht erst an.

Also entweder Fisch angeln, Streß verursachen und dann Killen und mitnehmen, oder Fisch - Fisch sein lassen, "Streß verursachen" und weiter Streßen, bis mann noch nen anständiges Foto hat.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@ asphaltmonster: 90% der Karpfenangler sacken???? Glaube ich nicht. Ich denke 90% der Karpfenangler die öffentlichkeitsgeil sind, sacken.


----------



## Willi90 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Netter Nick @ schleienknutscher XD


----------



## meckpomm (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Sollte ein Fische wirklich so ein Streßempfinden an den Tag legen , gehe ich gar nicht erst angeln, lass die Community im Anglerboard in ruhe und fange solche Diskussionen gar nicht erst an.



Moin,

und wenn es bei Aldi und Lidl gerade keinen tiefgekühlten Fisch gibt? Ich darf in Deutschland zum Nahrungserwerb angeln gehen...

Ralle, du lebst hier sehr schön vor, wie eine Diskussion eben nicht geht. Du akzeptierst überhaupt keine andere Meinung, denn deine Meinung ist immer abschließend. Ihr beschwert euch immer, dass Verbände nicht im Sinne der Angler (bzw. in eurem Sinne) handeln, wollt aber selbst Karpfenangler zu dem machen, was euch so passt.

Gruß
rene


----------



## Oldschoool (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und wenn es bei Aldi und Lidl gerade keinen tiefgekühlten Fisch gibt? Ich darf in Deutschland zum Nahrungserwerb angeln gehen...



WTF, das schnalle ich im moment nicht, 

wenn du zum Nahrungserwerb angeln gehst, tötest du den fisch doch sowieso, bitte erkläre mir mal was du meinst.

Ich meine kein "Mensch" sackt seinen Fisch nur des Sackens wegens, um ihn in Anschluß doch zu töten.....  Ich glaube da findest du unter allen Anglern die ein bischen verstehen worum es geht und  sich der Karpfenfischerei widmen überhaupt keinen.


----------



## rainerle (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Dere Rene,

(Sarkasmus an)  Du siehst das verkehrt - wir "vermenschlichen" einfach Alles und Jedes zu sehr. Auch unsere Blümchen im Garten, wenn wir denen bei 35Grad im Schatten 2x am Tag Wasser geben - denn man merke sich: in der Natur stehen sie ja ständig unter Stress und da regnet es ja auch nicht 2x täglich nur weil es etwas wärmer ist. Und meinen Salat vermenschliche ich auch in dem ich ihn im Kühlschrank lagere weil ihm diese Außen-Temperaturen so gar nicht zusagen. Und meine Hunde werden sowieso vermenschlicht - die bekommen 6 Tage von 7 jeden morgen ihr Fressen hingestellt obwohl doch der "Gemeine Haushund" nachweislich (zumindest nach allen mir bekannten Kynologen) immer noch 80 % der Wolfsgene inne hat (Sarkasmus aus). Und so könnten wir die Litanei weiter und weiter führen  -  nur wohin führt uns das? Eins sollte klar sein, die Herren welche das Sacken betreiben sollten sich nur ja nicht über "Kollegen" aufregen welche ihren Fisch mal so eben samt Kescher ins Gras, Wiese oder auf den Weg legen, denn dass bisschen mehr muss der Sacker schon ertragen können - auch sollte es kein Gemaule geben wenn jemand seinen Fisch mal eben so von 1 Meter oder mehr ins Wasser plumsen lässt - auch darauf sollte es dann nicht mehr so ankommen. Ganz frei nach dem Motto: ist der Fisch erst ruiniert so angle ich ganz ungeniert. 
Ich wünsch allen Sackern, dass ihnen selbiges widerfährt wie einem mir flüchtig bekannten Fatzebock-Hanta vor 2 Monaten (man weiß ja, dass die Schadenfreude die schönste Freude sein kann):
- Nachts gefangen
- Nachts gesackt
- Morgens fotografiert - den Karpfen
- dabei selbst auf die SD-Karte eines LBV'ers gekommen
- seit 2 Wochen um 1.600 Euro ärmer
- seit 7 Wochen um den Angelschein ärmer
- seit 8 Wochen ein Bildchen in Fatzebock mehr
- seit 2 Wochen um eine Erfahrung reicher


----------



## Oldschoool (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

@ rainerle
Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude ? 

Ich erkläre mal: Gib das angeln auf, du verursachst soviel Streß bei dem Fisch, das du als gewaltätiger Angler in den Knast gehörst.

Akzeptanz =  Also entweder du fischt nur wegen dem Eigenbedarf oder zu Nahrungsbeschaffung , einschl. der Fische, welche das Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht haben , diesen setzt du ja erheblichen Streß aus, um sie dann doch wieder freizulassen, oder du wolltest einfach nur mal einen dummen Kommentar abegeben.

Bist du ein Anhänger von PETA ? 

Ich setzte das mal gleich mit: 
*System Peter Mohnert? Anzeigen gegen Angler!*

denn als etwas anderes kann mann diese Aussage schon nicht mehr deuten.

{edit by Thomas9904}


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Bevors hier zu persönlich wird, hier mal unser Standardanschreiben bei Warnungen - und den letzten Satz im vorigen Posting hab ich gelöscht:


> Nettiquete/persönlicher Streit etc.
> Hallo [Vorname] (falls nicht bekannt Nickname)
> 
> Um weiterhin das Forum für die Mitglieder attraktiv zu halten, achten wir auf einen vernünftigen Ton in den Diskussionen und dass keine persönlichen Streitereien bei uns öffentlich ausgetragen werden.
> ...


----------



## Oldschoool (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Oh Persönlich sollte es nicht werden, dafür entschuldige ich mich natürlich, ist eben so passiert !!


----------



## rainerle (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hey Oldie,

manche hätten besser gar nicht damit angefangen. Besser für die Fischi's, besser für die Kollegen am Wasser - aber dann könnten die ja keine solch schönen Geschichten von sich preisgeben.

...und auf ne Petra bin ich mal abgefahren - da war ich 11 oder so.

Und ich bleib dabei: mir gefällt und mich freut es wenn Typen für ihre Neurosen nach dem Sacken ordentlich auf die Fresse bekommen - von Gesetzeswegen. So wie es Dir nach eigener Aussage gefällt Karpfen unbedingt bei Tageslicht zu fotografieren - ist doch geil so ne Demokratie oder!


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich meine kein "Mensch" sackt seinen Fisch nur des Sackens wegens, um  ihn in Anschluß doch zu töten.....  Ich glaube da findest du unter allen  Anglern die ein bischen verstehen worum es geht und  sich der  Karpfenfischerei widmen überhaupt keinen.


 Warum? hält doch prima frisch den Fisch - ich würds nicht tun, aber  verstehen könnte ich das schon. Obwohl - wenn ich längere Ansitze ohne  Kühlmöglichkeit machen würde könnte ich mir das schon überlegen.



rainerle schrieb:


> Und meine Hunde werden sowieso vermenschlicht -  die bekommen 6 Tage von 7 jeden morgen ihr Fressen hingestellt obwohl  doch der "Gemeine Haushund" nachweislich (zumindest nach allen mir  bekannten Kynologen) immer noch 80 % der Wolfsgene inne hat (Sarkasmus  aus).


Tja, und damit würde der Hund weniger Gene mit dem Wolf teilen als du  und ich mit Schimpansen - da sind immerhin 98,5% identisch. Btw bin ich  mir sicher, dass sich Hund und Wolf in weniger als 1% ihres Erbgutes  unterscheiden. Aber JA ohne dich und deine Hunde zu kennen, ich bin mir  sowas von sicher, dass du diese vermenschlichst und Freude, Spaß,  Trauer, Mitgefühl und was weiß ich in ihr Verhalten hineinließt...

Für mich schließt sich das Sacken aus, da ich keinen Grund dafür habe -  Fische die ich entnehme halten auch die kurze Zeit in meienr Tasche aus  udn Fische die ich nicht entnehme werden eh so gut wie nie fotografiert,  warum sollte ich also diesen einsacken?
Wenn aber jemand angeln geht um sein Ego zu befriedigen und unbedingt  die Bilder bei Morgensonne braucht, so kann ich das zwar lächerlich  finden (was ich durchaus tuhe) aber würde es nicht versuchen zu  verbieten. Stress füge ich dem Tier durch mein Handeln auch zu und nun  noch so korintenschei*ermäßig versuchen zu unterteilen und  kategorisierenfinde ich ebenso lächerlich wie kontraproduktiv.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



			
				daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber jemand angeln geht um sein Ego zu befriedigen und unbedingt die Bilder bei Morgensonne braucht, so kann ich das zwar lächerlich finden (was ich durchaus tuhe) aber würde es nicht versuchen zu verbieten


Der geilste Satz der ganzen Diskussion bisher.....................


----------



## gründler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> - dabei selbst auf die SD-Karte eines LBV'ers gekommen


 
Moin

Könnte man diesen Satz mal so erklären das ihn auch die Dummen Menschen verstehen,die SD Karte pack ich noch aber LBV muss ne Versicherung sein oder wie wo was????


lg


----------



## Mac69 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

ich mag kontroverse Diskussion um eine Sache -da kann es ruhig mal heiss her gehen ,aber wenn ich manche Dinge lese  bekomme ich davon *STRESS!!*

@rainerle:

Ich habe geschrieben das ich mit guten Argumenten sehr gut leben kann und das wir beide so weit nicht von einander entfernt sind ........
Aber bei dem was du jetzt vom Stapel lässt trennen uns Welten....

_*......*Ganz frei nach dem Motto: ist der Fisch erst ruiniert so angle ich ganz ungeniert. 
Ich wünsch allen Sackern, dass ihnen selbiges widerfährt wie einem mir flüchtig bekannten Fatzebock-Hanta vor 2 Monaten (man weiß ja, dass die Schadenfreude die schönste Freude sein kann):
- Nachts gefangen
- Nachts gesackt
- Morgens fotografiert - den Karpfen
- dabei selbst auf die SD-Karte eines LBV'ers gekommen
- seit 2 Wochen um 1.600 Euro ärmer
- seit 7 Wochen um den Angelschein ärmer
- seit 8 Wochen ein Bildchen in Fatzebock mehr
- seit 2 Wochen um eine Erfahrung reicher _

Ist das Schadenfreude oder eher Gehässigkeit??
Klar war der von dir zitierte Angler nicht 100% konform mit den geltenden Regeln und bissle dämlich das so öffentlich zu tun...aber sich über sowas freuen?

Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein.....
jeder macht mal Fehler oder verhält sich nicht ganz gesetzeskonform oder korrekt......willst du auch von jeden angschwärzt werden ???
Oder bist du der perfekte gesetzeskonforme Angler und Mitbürger der immer 100% auf Linie ist?
Denke mal drüber nach........
Während meiner Tätigkeit als Gewässerwart und Fischereiaufseher habe ich so etwas oft genug gesehen -wenn es vernünftig gehandlet wurde etc.teilweise sogar die Cam bedient und mich über den Fang mit dem Angler gefreut-gleichzeitig aber immer betont....Kollegen übertreibt es mit sowas nicht.....so wie man in den Wald reinruft so kommt auch zurück......hart durchgegriffen habe ich nur bei Dingen die völlig aus dem Ruder liefen.
Leben und Leben lassen -ermahnen und /oder erklären und die meisten waren stehts umgänglich und haben es kapiert. 

_...manche hätten besser gar nicht damit angefangen. Besser für die Fischi's, besser für die Kollegen am Wasser - aber dann könnten die ja keine solch schönen Geschichten von sich preisgeben.
_
Beurteilt und entscheidet wer? Du? Weil jemand nen Karpfen gesackt  und danach geknipst hat......ziemlich anmassend finde ich#d

Man darf sich echt nicht wundern wenn der Zusammenhalt unter Angler zt. so schlecht ist wenn man sowas lesen muss.......

_@daci7_
_hält doch prima frisch den Fisch - ich würds nicht tun, aber verstehen könnte ich das schon. Obwohl - wenn ich längere Ansitze ohne Kühlmöglichkeit machen würde könnte ich mir das schon überlegen......_

Ich kann nur bestätigen das ich es selber oft genug gesehen habe-langer Ansitz Fisch sollte verwertet werden .

Übrigens Top Post:vik:

In diesem Sinne

Mac
_ 


_


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ralle, du lebst hier sehr schön vor, wie eine Diskussion eben nicht geht. Du akzeptierst überhaupt keine andere Meinung, denn deine Meinung ist immer abschließend. Ihr beschwert euch immer, dass Verbände nicht im Sinne der Angler (bzw. in eurem Sinne) handeln, wollt aber selbst Karpfenangler zu dem machen, was euch so passt.
> 
> Gruß
> rene



Rene, ist das Absicht oder Unverständniss?

Nirgendwo will ich Karpfenangler zu irgendetwas machen. Ich wehre mich natürlich, wenn die Gebahren mancher mich unzulässig einschränken oder die Natur im allgemeinen gefährden. Das ist eine subjektive Sache, die ich durchaus vertrete. Wenn andere sacken schränkt mich das nicht ein und gefährdet weder mich noch die Natur. So what ?

Darüber hinaus stelle ich jedoch jedem frei nach seinem Gusto zu angeln, wie er lustig ist. Um beim Thema zu bleiben ich halte nix vom sacken, wenn andere das machen möchten ist das absolut ok. Ich versuche auch nicht, irgendjemandem meine Moralvorstellungen aufzudrücken sondern argumentiere von jeher, dass es jedermanns eigene Kiste ist, so wie mein Verhalten meine Kiste ist. Eigenständiges Denken und Selbstverantwortung statt Moralpredigten und dem Versuch die eigene Ideologie anderen aufzudrücken und das mit angelesenen und zudem oft unrichtig interpretierten Fremdargumenten zu untermauern.

Ich habe eine feste und unumstößliche Meinung zum Thema Fische und deren Gefühle und Fähigkeiten, und da lasse ich mir auch nicht reinreden. Ich verlange von niemandem, dass er diese Meinung teilt. Ich verlange von niemandem, dass er seine Fische schlecht behandelt. 

Ich wehre mich aber entschieden dagegen, wenn aus Meinungen/Ideologien moralisch geprägte Verhaltensmuster und Handlungsvorschriften für die Allgemeinheit abgeleitet und allen Andersdenkenden übergestülpt werden sollen.

Mag auch sein dass Du das nicht erkennen willst, weil wir in der Vergangenheit einige Reibungspunkte hatten, dann ist hier jedes weitere Wort verlorene Zeit.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir mal das genaue lesen von Beiträgen solcher User, die Du unwidersprochen läst, obwohl sie haargenau das verfolgen, was Du und ich grundsätzlich ablehnen. 

Moralapostelei auf Zynimus in allerbester Güte.



rainerle schrieb:


> Hey Oldie,
> 
> manche hätten besser gar nicht damit angefangen. Besser für die Fischi's, besser für die Kollegen am Wasser - aber dann könnten die ja keine solch schönen Geschichten von sich preisgeben.
> 
> ...




Ist doch geil, wenn das ausgehen von Argumenten so eindrücklich dargestellt und die wahre Einstellung so deutlich dokumetiert wird.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Moin,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Wenn andere sacken schränkt mich das nicht ein und gefährdet weder mich noch die Natur. So what...



Augenscheinlich zunächst nicht, aber sowas kann ganz schnell gehen, braucht nur jemand mit nachfolgender Meinung an der richtigen (politischen; verwaltenden) Stelle Wind davon zu bekommen. 




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Scheut euch mal die Fangfotos an...
> - Wieviel "Nachtfotos" gibt es darunter?
> - Welche Fische wurden lt. Fangbericht Nachts gefangen?
> - bzw. anders: die meisten Karpfen werden doch nachts gefangen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...
> ...



Davon ab; wird neben mir am Bahnsteig ein Retner zusammengeschlagen, gefährdet das weder mich noch die Natur. So what...:g

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

nr 9

ich sacke seit 6 jahren gar keinen fisch mehr ,gründe wurden mehrfach gennant,.


wen ich ein bild machen will ,wird kurtz das stativ+cam startklar gemacht.
 das ganze wird dan per selbst auslöser geknippst.



in den seltesten fällen hab ich nen angelpartner,ich komm super zurecht.


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> 
> ich mag kontroverse Diskussion um eine Sache -da kann es ruhig mal heiss her gehen ,aber wenn ich manche Dinge lese  bekomme ich davon *STRESS!!*
> 
> ...



Hi Mac,

find ich gut, dass Du mir vorwirfst was ich wie entscheide (was ich per Definition nicht getan habe - lediglich habe ich meine Meinung ausgedrückt - ob das jetzt dem Einzelnen passt oder nicht, sowie mir die Handlungen und Meinungen von anderen nicht passen) und Du Dir aber die Freiheit rausnimmst bestehende Vorschriften, deren Einhaltung Du als Organ der beschließenden Organschaft zu überwachen hast, nach Deinem Gusto auszulegen - wird immer besser. 

Jetzt lasse ich mal meine,  für einige, "unsinnige" Inhalte meiner Post beiseite so bleibt immer noch eine mich brennend interessierende Frage unbeantwortet: 

Weshalb ist gerade an "Paylakes" ein striktes "Sacken"-Verbot (und im Besonderen an Lakes im Ausland - wo hier doch gesetzlich gar kein Regulativ besteht)? 
(Hab ich gefühlte 1.000 Posts vorher schonmal gefragt und bis dato noch keine Antwort bekommen - ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die Frage unabsichtligt überlesen wurde und so unbeantwortet blieb)

So Oldie, Mac und Ralle haut in die Tasten und versucht  logisch zu antworten und erklärt und begründet mir dieses doch bitte!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich gefährden Dich Schläger am Bahnhof. Nicht unmittelbar, aber wenn Du am Bahnhof bist, kannst Du einem begegnen. Darum sind Gesetze die das  unter Strafe stellen als Schutz für jeden einzelnen und die Gesellschaft sinnvoll.

Ein Gesetz, dass Schwule und Lesben am Bahnhof nicht Händchen halten dürfen wäre gleichwertig unsinnig wie ein Verbot des sackens, da rein ideologisch geprägt und nicht der Abwehr von Schäden oder Nachteilen dienlich. 

So schwer ist das doch nicht.|rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

ich brauche kein sack um nen fisch zu hältern.
mein gott, wie wichtig ist es schon ein superbild von einem fisch ?
nur wegen einem bild nen fisch hältern?
kann man machen, macht man aber nur wenn man fotogeil oder geltungssüchtig ist.

habe selber in diesem jahr 3 fische von 39, 41 und 42 pfund gefangen, immer nachts, immer war ich alleine am wasser.

die fotos sind sagen wir mal durchschnittlich, eben weil man alleine nachts keine guten fotos machen kann, oder ich wenigstens nicht.

ist mir aber auch egal und nicht wirklich wichtig, die fotos sind ja für mich und nicht um auf dicke hose zu machen.

das problem ist halt das viele rumprotzen wollen mit ihren fischen , sonst könnte man schnell nachts nen foto auf der matte oder so machen und gut wäre es.

ich bin gegen das sacken, aber einer einheitliche meinung wird es bei keinem thema geben, so auch hier nicht.


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich gefährden Dich Schläger am Bahnhof. Nicht unmittelbar, aber wenn Du am Bahnhof bist, kannst Du einem begegnen. Darum sind Gesetze die das  unter Strafe stellen als Schutz für jeden einzelnen und die Gesellschaft sinnvoll.
> 
> Ein Gesetz, dass Schwule und Lesben am Bahnhof nicht Händchen halten dürfen wäre gleichwertig unsinnig wie ein Verbot des sackens, da rein ideologisch geprägt und nicht der Abwehr von Schäden oder Nachteilen dienlich.
> 
> So schwer ist das doch nicht.|rolleyes



Hast Du in der Tat noch keinen Fisch gesehen, welchem die Flossen beim Sacken gebrochen wurden?

Ich wäre Dir zutiefst verbunden, wenn Du auf meine bereits 2x gestellte Frage eine Antwort hättest - und nicht Deine Auffassung (siehe rot) welche bisher durch Dich nicht sachlich begründet wurde (Beweisführung, wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, Aussagen von gesackten Karpfen)  als abschließend, allgemeingültig und umfänglich von Dritten zu akzeptieren hinstellen würdest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



			
				daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber jemand angeln geht um sein Ego zu befriedigen und unbedingt die Bilder bei Morgensonne braucht, so kann ich das zwar lächerlich finden (was ich durchaus tuhe)* aber würde es nicht versuchen zu verbieten*


Der geilste Satz der ganzen Diskussion bisher.....................


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> Weshalb ist gerade an "Paylakes" ein striktes "Sacken"-Verbot (und im Besonderen an Lakes im Ausland - wo hier doch gesetzlich gar kein Regulativ besteht)?
> (Hab ich gefühlte 1.000 Posts vorher schonmal gefragt und bis dato noch keine Antwort bekommen - ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die Frage unabsichtligt überlesen wurde und so unbeantwortet blieb)
> 
> So Oldie, Mac und Ralle haut in die Tasten und versucht  logisch zu antworten und erklärt und begründet mir dieses doch bitte!



Jo hab ich tatsächlich überlesen. Ich kann Dir siese Frage aber auch nicht beantworten, weil ich die Motive der Pay-Lake Besitzer nicht kenne. Spekulieren kann ich, dass es deshalb verboten ist, weil man das auch falsch machen kann und der Fisch dadurch Schaden nimmt. #c

Dann verbietet man es halt generell und ist auf der sicheren Seite.

Hat aber nicht das geringste mit irgendwelchen Gesetzen zu tun. Insbesondere nicht im Ausland wo kein Deutsches Tierschutzgesetz existiert.

Hier nimmt ein besitzer sein gutes Recht wahr, tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Schaden oder auch nur die Möglichkeit eines Schadens von seinem Eigentum abzuwenden.  

Das ist völlig in Ordnung. Er kann auch vorschreiben, dass an seinem Gewässer nur in rosa Badelatschen oder nur mit Angelruten der Marke sowieso geangelt werden darf. 

Er nimmt sein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung an seinem Eigentum wahr. Absolut ok.

Ich nehme mein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung ebenfalls wahr, indem ich meine Fische nicht sacke.

Ich habe aber nicht das Recht zu fordern, dass Du oder jemand anders das sacken an einem Gewässer an dem ich keine Eigentumsrechte habe, ebenfalls unterlässt.

Ja, ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter. Es steht mir auch nicht zu, Angler die sacken generell moralisch zu bewerten oder gar zu verurteilen. Und ich möchte auch nicht, dass mein Verhalten von anderen bewertet oder verurteilt wird. 
Es geht schlicht und einfach niemanden etwas an. 

Einzig beugen muss ich mich der Justiz, wenn diese zur Auffassung kommt, ich habe unrecht getan. Aber auch das ist meine Sache. 

Schadenfreude, wenn jemand anderes wegen einer Handlung belangt wird die man persönlich ablehnt ist verständlich, wenn man infantilen Geistes ist. 

Und damit nicht wieder irgendwelche Totschlagargumente kommen. Ich beziehe mich auf das Fischereirecht, nicht auf die grundlegenden Gesetze, die das Zusammenleben der Gesellschaft sichern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> Hast Du in der Tat noch keinen Fisch gesehen, welchem die Flossen beim Sacken gebrochen wurden?
> 
> Nein, hab ich nicht. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass es sowas nicht gibt. Und was hat das für Dich in (weißnicht) NRW, BW oder sonstwo für Folgen, wenn in Bayern ein Fisch mit gebrochenen Flossen rumschwimmt?
> Richtig, Null.
> ...



Erstens muss man beweisen, was man als vorhanden zu behaupten wagt. Das sind menschenähnliche Gefühle bei Fischen. Wenn jemand an die Existenz von Außerirdischen glaubt, dann muss ich nicht beweisen, dass es diese nicht gibt.

Zweitens habe ich nirgendwo verlangt, dass irgendjemand meine Meinung akzeptiert. Meine Meinung ist die Grundlage für meine Ansichten bezüglich moralisch und ideologisch geprägter Gesetze.

Ich verlange nicht, dass jeder seine Fische sackt, mit lebendem Köderfisch anglet, C&R betreibt oder sonstiges. Ich stelle es jedem frei so zu handeln, wie es sein Gewissen erlaubt, sofern er dabei nicht einem anderen oder der Gesellschaft Schaden oder Nachteile bereitet.

Im Gegensatz dazu verlangst Du - direkt oder indirekt - dass sich alle Deiner Ansicht anschließen, bzw. verurteilst jene, die das nicht tun. 

Gleichzeitig aber nimmst Du, der Du offenbar den Fischen mehr als motorische und biomechanische Fähigkeiten zuschreibst, billigend in Kauf diesen Kreaturen Schaden zuzufügen um Spass zu haben und/oder lukullische Genüsse zu befriedigen. Ud nur wenn die Motivation zum zufügen dieser Schäden eine andere ist als Deine, verurteilst Du das. 

Das kritisiere ich.


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der geilste Satz der ganzen Diskussion bisher.....................



Danke für die Blumen - leider ist ein so harmonisches *Mit*einander für viele anscheinend nicht akzeptabel


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Sorry, aber ich weiß nicht wie die immer wieder auf die Laier kommst, dass ich oder Rene den Fischen "menschenähnliche" Gefühle unterstellen - denn das tust immer wieder ohne jedoch einen Beweis dafür zu haben. Das ist, so glaub ich, Dein Lieblingsthema und Argument um Deine Ansichten auf Dritte zu reflektieren - Bsp. dafür gibt es in genügend Posts von Dir. Es ist nunmal so, dass jeder - und ich betone jeder - vegetative Organismus auf äußere Einflüsse mit Stress reagiert. Dazu braucht dieser Organismus kein kognitives Empfinden oder wahrnehmen. Bei uns Menschen ist es lediglich so, dass die körperlichen Wahrnehmungen durch unsere psychische Wahrnehmungskraft verstärkt hervortreten können und sogar da gibt es von Mensch zu Mensch Unterschiede.

Zu meinem moralischen Urteilsvermögen sei gesagt, dass ich das ganz gerne für mich selbst festlege was ich für richtig oder nicht richtig empfinde und das ich das was ich für mich nicht richtig empfinde natürlich auch ganz gerne auf andere umlege - da bin ich Mensch und nicht überirdisches Wesen und somit "letzte" Instanz. Das Geilste find ich aber, das Du es Mac zubilligst nach eigener Moral und Wertvorstellung zu entscheiden und bestehende Gesetzte, nun sagen wir es mal so: ziemlich weit auslegen läßt. Aber hier passt halt das Handeln von Mac zu Deinen Vorstellungen, deshalb findet es bei Dir Akzeptanz. Eigentlich muesstest Du das Verhalten von Mac ablehnen.

Das schöne an unserem System ist, dass jeder Fordern mag was er will (solange es nicht gegen Gesetzte verstößt)  - ob es durchsetzbar ist sei sekundär. Und dieses Einfordern lass ich mir von niemanden in Abrede stelle, meine moralische Bewertung Dritter lasse ich mir eben sowenig in Abrede stellen. Und BTW: das Moral-Gedöns hat weder MeckPomm noch ich in den Tröd geschmissen: Tenor von uns war stets: warum den Fisch zusätzlicher Risikien für ein besseres Foto aussetzen. Dann kam da jemand der allzu gern mit moralinsauren Argumenten hausieren geht und anderen stets versucht zu unterstellen die Moralapostel zu spielen.



Aber oben hast Du es ja schön geschrieben. Ich geb es mal kurz in meinen Worten wieder:
Personen welche von Berufs wegen eine ziemlich ausgeprägte praktische Erfahrung mit dem Lebewesen Fisch haben verbieten wegen möglicher Schädigung desselbigen dessen Einsacken. 
Ja sind das alle Hosenscheis.ser, wo doch nichts passieren kann. 

So, nun lass ich es wirklich gut sein - wie schon in anderen Tröds ist es einfacher einen Esel Gold *******n zu lassen als von Dir zu hören, dass zumindest etwas an den Argumenten anderer dran ist - auch wenn es nicht Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



daci7 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen - leider ist ein so harmonisches *Mit*einander für viele anscheinend nicht akzeptabel


Gerne doch  - aber anscheinend sind Fisch-, Gewässer- und Fangneid so breit vertreten, dass daraus eben sowohl unfähige Verbände und Funktionäre wie auch sinnlose, restriktive Gesetzgebung resultiert.

Der Angler als solcher scheint sich das Recht/Moral/Ethik eh nach Gusto zurechtzubiegen, weswegen auch schon deswegen das "leben und leben lassen" besser wäre - aber was wissen wir schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



rainerle schrieb:


> Aber oben hast Du es ja schön geschrieben. Ich geb es mal kurz in meinen Worten wieder:
> Personen welche von Berufs wegen eine ziemlich ausgeprägte praktische Erfahrung mit dem Lebewesen Fisch haben verbieten wegen möglicher Schädigung desselbigen dessen Einsacken.
> Ja sind das alle Hosenscheis.ser, wo doch nichts passieren kann.
> 
> So, nun lass ich es wirklich gut sein - wie schon in anderen Tröds ist es einfacher einen Esel Gold *******n zu lassen als von Dir zu hören, dass zumindest etwas an den Argumenten anderer dran ist - auch wenn es nicht Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Dein hin- und herschlingern in der Argumentation lässt Deinen Standpunkt immer fraglicher erscheinen.

Auf den wirklichen Punkt kommst Du nicht, willst Du auch sicher nicht, weil Du Dich dann bloßstellen würdest.

Es ist vermutlich einfacher, einem Esel das Gold*******n beizubringen, als Dir Toleranz gegenüber Menschen, die eine andere Sichtweise haben als Du.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Vielleicht kann uns ja ein Bediensteter der Deutschen Post Auskunft geben, denn die wissen, wie ordentlich versackt wird...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsMQpVs051o


----------



## meckpomm (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Moin,

Du, zu Rainer:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Finales Statement zu Deinen Beiträgen:
> 
> [...]
> 
> *- Und Nein, Du musst nicht aufhören zu angeln. Es reicht wenn Du meine Ansichten übernimmst.*


 
ääähhmmm, ja...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine feste und unumstößliche Meinung zum Thema Fische und deren  Gefühle und Fähigkeiten, und da lasse ich mir auch nicht reinreden. *Ich verlange von niemandem, dass er diese Meinung teilt.* Ich verlange von niemandem, dass er seine Fische schlecht behandelt.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zweitens habe ich nirgendwo verlangt, dass irgendjemand meine Meinung akzeptiert.*



Aber bestimmt, alles nur wieder falsch interpretiert oder Meinung ist  jetzt was ganz anderes als Ansicht. In meinen Augen aber die gleiche  Kiste...

Und genau so kommen viele deiner Statements auch rüber. Vielleicht einfach mal selbstreflektieren. Es ist ja schön, dass du eine feste und unumstößliche Meinung hast. Das find ich grundsätzlich gut, aber ein Moderator sollte nicht gleichzeitig Meinungsführer sein.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerne doch  - aber anscheinend sind Fisch-, Gewässer- und Fangneid so breit vertreten, dass daraus eben sowohl unfähige Verbände und Funktionäre wie auch sinnlose, restriktive Gesetzgebung resultiert.
> 
> Der Angler als solcher scheint sich das Recht/Moral/Ethik eh nach Gusto zurechtzubiegen, weswegen auch schon deswegen das "leben und leben lassen" besser wäre - aber was wissen wir schon:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694



Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass "harmonisch" in diesem falle keineswegs "kritiklos" heißen mag - die Fähigkeit zu kritisieren, Kritik anzunehmen und sachlich zu diskutieren geht nur den meisten heutzutage ab und Diskussionen verenden zunehmends im "Hast du nicht" "Hab ich doch" "Blödmann" "Selber" Gefasel wie es so mancher Thread immer wieder anschaulich bestätigt.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du, zu Rainer:
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden bist ???


----------



## Hannes90 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

hallo,

die Moralkeule mal völlig außen vor gelassen.

Es braucht nur den richtigen, der Dich dabei beobachtet und Dich anzeigt und Du bist zu 99,9% geliefert. 

Mfg


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Der erste Beitrag und dann gleich so ein Spruch ?
Oder Acc. gesperrt und einfach einen Neuen erstellt ?


----------



## meckpomm (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden bist ???



Scheinbar nicht, tut mir leid. Aber das ändert ansonsten nichts an meiner Aussage und das hätte ich auch jedem anderen geschrieben!

Da gibt es keinen Ironiebutton... Aber netter, unerwarteter Versuch.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Wisst ihr was komisch ist ?
Ich habe fürher immer vom Boot aus geangelt - zuerst immer die Karpfen in einen Setzkescher und später dann eingsackt.
Beide knapp unterm Boot im Freiwasser "aufgehängt":
Und ganz deutlich war der gesackte Karpfen nach 24 Stunden besser drauf als der im Setzkescher.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Hannes90 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> die Moralkeule mal völlig außen vor gelassen.
> 
> Es braucht nur den richtigen, der Dich dabei beobachtet und Dich anzeigt und Du bist zu 99,9% geliefert



Aber nicht vor diesem Gericht|supergri:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königlich_Bayerisches_Amtsgericht


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann uns ja ein Bediensteter der Deutschen Post Auskunft geben, denn die wissen, wie ordentlich versackt wird...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsMQpVs051o




Köstlich #6

JA, ich habe gesackt und würde es auch wieder tun, wenn ich in eine "Not-Situation" komme.
Die Muster-Lösung ist das natürlich nicht...

Ich glaube auch KEINEM der Mecker-Heinis hier (sofern er selbst schon länger auf karpfen fischt) das er nicht schon min. einmal selbst gesackt hat.
Unter was läuft das? Heuchlerei?

Wie auch immer Daci7 hat für meinen Geschmack den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen#6.


lg


----------



## Mac69 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

Hi Ho,

paar abschliessende Worte zu dem Thema da es kaum mehr um die Sache geht sondern es wird eher klein bunt und komisch....

@rainerle 
......und Du Dir aber die Freiheit rausnimmst bestehende Vorschriften, deren Einhaltung Du als Organ der beschließenden Organschaft zu überwachen hast, nach Deinem Gusto auszulegen - wird immer besser............

Das DU das garnicht kapierst kann ich mir mittlerweile gut vorstellen ;-)
Mal so als Info:
Als Fischreiaufseher hat man einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum-wie weit man den auslotet seih dahingestellt und muss der einzelne mit sich und seiner Einstellung ausmachen-gibts es wegen einem "Ermessensspielraum" Theater könnte es passieren das es ne offizielle Untersuchung etc. pp gibt.Dann besteht natürlich die Gefahr das derjenige Problem bekommt.
JA das weiss ich aber dieses "Risiko" gehe ich Aufgrund meines Wissens ,Erfahrungen und meiner Metalität ein.
Bei uns ist es so das Fischreiaufseher sich in unregelmässigen Abständen treffen-dort wird so der allgemeine Ablauf ,Probs neue Verordnungen etc. besprochen dort unterhält man sich auch über einzelne "Vergehen" und wie sie geahndet werden .und auch wenn es dir sicher widerstrebt ...das sacken ist meistens echt das kleinste Problem..........
Klar gibt es auch Hardliner die meinen jeden nicht 100% gesetzestreuen Angler mit allen Mitteln "bekehren" zu wollen.
Die sind aber gottseidank bei uns in der Minderheit-den das Gro setzt sich aus erfahrenden Anglern und was noch wichtiger ist sie differenzieren manches und bleiben Menschlich da sie selber auch nicht immer fehlerfrei sind ...... 

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall:
ICH persönlich werden keinen Karpfenangler der Sackt (wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird)
anschwärzen oder mich drüber freuen wie du es tust.


Nein in diesem Satz sprichst du nicht für dich selber.........Besser für die Fischi's, besser für die Kollegen am Wasser ...da ich natürlich selber ein "Kollege" bin....
Was gut oder schlecht für mich ist entscheide ich genauso wie du selber aber natürlich lasse ich dir deine Meinung....
Ich muss echt keinen zwanghaft überzeugen -vielleicht habe ich mehr Toleranz*nix genaues weiss man......
Ich werde/muss dich nicht überzeugen genauso wie andersrum.
Nochmals zum sacken:
ich bin kein Verfechter des sackens halte es aber im Gegensatz du dir nicht für ne Katstrophe wenn es mal einer tut.
Genug gute contra Argumente haben wir hier gelesen,man sollte aber ne gewisse Toleranz Andersdenkenden  an den Tag legen ....alles wäre so einfach.......

Übrigens:
Auch ich habe noch NIE selber gesehen das beim sacken nen Flossenstrahl gebrochen war-gehört und gelesen habe ich aber schon. ...und NEIN das ist jetzt kein Pro Argument....

ich denke zum Thema Paylake wurde geantwortet

noch was :
Ob Ralle mir beipflichtet oder nicht ist mir ziemlich wurscht,da wir weder Freunde noch Feinde sind(gibt es die hier?)*schmunzel.
Ich denke aufgrund seiner Postings hat er aber im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier eindeutig mehr Toleranz zu diesem Thema.

@Ralle sind wir jetzt Freunde? Wenn ja du zahlst das Bier *fg

Wie oben schon angesprochen werden ich diesen Tröt nur noch lesend begleiten 

In diesem Sinne 

Habt euch wohl

Mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*



Mac69 schrieb:


> @Ralle sind wir jetzt Freunde? Wenn ja du zahlst das Bier *fg



Klar, solange Du meiner Meinung bist.|supergri

Quatsch, selbst die härtesten Diskussionen hier sind virtuell. Aug in Aug, Bier an Bier sieht die Welt oft ganz anders aus.

Ach so, jo das erste Bier zahl ich.


----------



## NR.9 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

In der Zeit wo IHR euch hier tagelang die Köppe wund diskutiert habt |krach: war der Themenstarter (ich) seit Montag am Wasser und hat gefischt - versucht das auch mal ... soll entspannend sein |supergri.
Ich habe gefangen:vik:, und was das Thema Sack angeht habe ich wiefolgt gehandelt |bigeyes.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*





Grüße JK


----------



## rainerle (22. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfensack*

........der sieht aber ziemlich gestresst aus 

Im Ernst    -    GRATULATION   -  zu dem Fisch


----------

